# No Tip but she tips Taxi Drivers



## MrBear

i just did a $9 ride, they lady bragging about how cheap it is to use Uber. She said this trip would have cost her $20 if she took a taxi and then she would have to tip the Taxi driver too. Duh, tip them and nothing to us that drive for nothing! 3 star for this lady ! Thanks Travis !


----------



## Oh My

One parked his car for free in the abandoned former project in Chicago and I took him a mile to his destination. When he saw the Uber fare he said "Wow, that's what I usually TIP a cab driver!" and jumped out. He was from my home state, I really wanted to go back to that project and pay somebody $10 to put his car up on milk crates.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

It is widely known that it is customary to tip a cab driver. Uber makes sure that it is widely known, among its users, at least, that it is not customary to tip an UberX driver.

While there are some drivers who do not worry about the consequences of letting a customer know that a tip would be nice, there are many more who will not do so for fear of de-activation.


----------



## mikefromjersey

That's happened to me like 3 times this week alone. My fav was a group of 20 something yuppies I picked up near Hoboken. The girl in front was actually halfway decent and asked the others how much the fare was so she can calculate a tip for me as we were nearing the drop off, that's when the ******bag guy she was with literally screamed at her to put her money away and that that's the best part of uber, that he doesn't need a tip, it's uber not a taxi! Uber means Nooo tipping!!! Then they all had a chuckle, and I died a little more inside....fml


----------



## Optimus Uber

MrBear said:


> i just did a $9 ride, they lady bragging about how cheap it is to use Uber. She said this trip would have cost her $20 if she took a taxi and then she would have to tip the Taxi driver too. Duh, tip them and nothing to us that drive for nothing! 3 star for this lady ! Thanks Travis !


Two too many stars. That's a 1* ride. Not only didn't she tip you, she was disrespectful enough to throw it in your face.

Had you driven her in a stinky cab instead of your well kept personal automobile she not only would've paid you more for the ride she would've tipped you as well. She gave you no respect or appreciation for your offerings.

Pretty messed up


----------



## hrcabbie

That is almost unbelievable, but I believe you.


----------



## hrcabbie

Stinky cab, well kept personal automobile? All cabs are not the way some of you try to portray them. My cab is far nicer than most uber cars I have seen thank you.


----------



## DrivingStPete

mikefromjersey said:


> That's happened to me like 3 times this week alone. My fav was a group of 20 something yuppies I picked up near Hoboken. The girl in front was actually halfway decent and asked the others how much the fare was so she can calculate a tip for me as we were nearing the drop off, that's when the ******bag guy she was with literally screamed at her to put her money away and that that's the best part of uber, that he doesn't need a tip, it's uber not a taxi! Uber means Nooo tipping!!! Then they all had a chuckle, and I died a little more inside....fml


You should've educated them my friend... or at least banged them with a low rating. Surely that was not a 5, or 4, or 3 star experience for you.


----------



## ashevillecabbie

hrcabbie said:


> Stinky cab, well kept personal automobile? All cabs are not the way some of you try to portray them. My cab is far nicer than most uber cars I have seen thank you.


I second that emotion! That's just a stereotype--I keep my cab consistently clean, inside and out.


----------



## DrivingStPete

If many people have the same experience across the country, it is not a stereotype. You perhaps are simply the exception.


----------



## DriverX

THose are 1 stars from me. I will give 3 or 4 for just not tipping on any trip under $10 I want other drivers to start seeing low ratings on these people so they know who to avoid. I got a call from a 3 star pax the other day, that's the lowest I've seen, needless to say I didn't pick him up.

Question for the room. Who tips more often men or women? 

So far for me it's men. I think I only had one woman tip me so far and another woman made her boyfriend tip me if that counts, whereas I've had lots of guys tip.


----------



## Oh My

DrivingStPete said:


> If many people have the same experience across the country, it is not a stereotype. You perhaps are simply the exception.


The only cabs I had been in in Chicago over the past decade were "clean" only because they were probably about 3 months old. It was a Camry hybrid.


----------



## Huberis

MrBear said:


> i just did a $9 ride, they lady bragging about how cheap it is to use Uber. She said this trip would have cost her $20 if she took a taxi and then she would have to tip the Taxi driver too. Duh, tip them and nothing to us that drive for nothing! 3 star for this lady ! Thanks Travis !


Keep your focus on Travis, the pax is pretty much just being what you should expect. By Travis' own measure, you are simply disposable. I would also suggest you think about the way you r relate to the price differential between your 1x rate and a taxi's. At $20 it only sounds like a lot compared to your shit ass rate of $9.

Travis understands contrast and plays off it at every chance. Don't bite if you don't need to.

Whatever the taxi rates are, I doubt anyone is getting rich making such a trip. That said, a taxi company is much more closely tied to the costs of the business. Some taxi companies are overburdened with regulatory fees I'd suggest (ex: PA PUC has high fees taxi companies pay).

I digress......

Taxi rates are what they are, Uber uses explicit language that tipping is included. It is just a symptom of an unbalanced relationship with "The Creator" God's View Kalanick.

Why worry about tips when your base rate is so horrible to begin with? Surges are for neurotics.


----------



## DriverX

WHo says all ubers are clean? LOL it's UberX for cheapskates, your car being clean makes little difference in ratings or tips. The other drivers I talk to all make about the same or less money than I do and I do not kiss my pax ass with free water or an immaculately clean car.


----------



## hrcabbie

Uber cars out number cabs by a good margin in most localities. I would bet there are just as many questionable cars percentage wise in uber's fleet as the taxi business. From what I read on this uber's fleet is getting worse and cabs are getting better. You guys haven't been doing this long enough, you'll see.


----------



## DriverX

hrcabbie said:


> Uber cars out number cabs by a good margin in most localities. I would bet there are just as many questionable cars percentage wise in uber's fleet as the taxi business. From what I read on this uber's fleet is getting worse and cabs are getting better. You guys haven't been doing this long enough, you'll see.


On average as a cab driver what is your net on a saturday night fpr an 8-10 hour shift?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Optimus Uber said:


> Had you driven her in a stinky cab instead of your well kept personal automobile


I have posted it more than once. The short version is come back in three years. I was too generous/optimistic. I hear more stories everyday about dirty, smelly UberXhoopties and their no-bath-taking nasty drivers. These stories come from all types of passengers, more than a few of whom are regular Uber users.



hrcabbie said:


> Stinky cab, well kept personal automobile? All cabs are not the way some of you try to portray them. My cab is far nicer than most uber cars I have seen thank you.


.....as is mine. Under normal circumstances, I have little tolerance, as it is, for stereotyping/profiling, but, when it involves someone on the short end of a double standard, I have even less tolerance for it. People will scream, cry, and point fingers at cab drivers who profile/stereotype, but it is allright for the finger-pointer to profile/stereotype.



ashevillecabbie said:


> I second that emotion! That's just a stereotype--I keep my cab consistently clean, inside and out.


I do, as well, and have done so, always. One traditional interpretation of the ordinances here is that you must go to the car wash at least once per week. That is the minimum, for me. I keep my receipt for the last car wash in the cab, just in case the Harassmen-ER-uh-*HACK* Inspector tries to cite me for a "dirty cab". The ordinances specifically do require that the cab be "swept and dusted" every day, which I do. Further, there is a stated requirement that the seats and insides of the door be washed with a "cleaning solution" once per week. I have a bottle of Spray Nine and a roll of paper towels in the car just for that. Further, if I do notice something between weekly washings, I take out the Spray Nine and paper towels and clean it. Finally, I do have a spray can of Glade, Lysol or something similar to deal with people who bring pungent carryout, have just put out a cigaret or who have never heard of Ivory or Dial soap. After the aforementioned disembark, I spray it in the cab. Unlike Uber drivers, cab drivers do not have the luxury of refusing to carry people. Refusal to haul can bring fines, suspensions and revocations.



DrivingStPete said:


> If many people have the same experience across the country, it is not a stereotype.


You would be familiar, perhaps, with the saw: "When I am right no one remembers, when I am wrong, no one forgets" Apply a corollary of that, here.



DriverX said:


> Question for the room. Who tips more often men or women?
> 
> So far for me it's men. I think I only had one woman tip me so far and another woman made her boyfriend tip me


I can not answer that question for my cab passengers. There is no pattern to what groups tip or do not. I do not keep too much track of how much, other than as long as you give me something, I am allright with it. There are some exceptions, such as those who give me a whole fifty cents or tip only a dollar on a forty dollar fare, but other than that, as long as I get something, I am not unhappy.

UberX is a different story. All of my tips, save one or two, have come from black or Spanish speaking women who do not live here.


----------



## hrcabbie

I actually don't drive much anymore on fri and sat night. Uber has taken most of the drunks, and I hope they keep em.


----------



## mikefromjersey

DrivingStPete said:


> You should've educated them my friend... or at least banged them with a low rating. Surely that was not a 5, or 4, or 3 star experience for you.


Oh trust me they would have gotten negative stars if that was an option. I'm pretty sure I turned bright red with contained rage, and was about to explode with some "education" for them, but this happened pretty much just as we were pulling up to their location. They were still laughing about no tipping as they got out of my car and walked away...


----------



## DriverX

hrcabbie said:


> I actually don't drive much anymore on fri and sat night. Uber has taken most of the drunks, and I hope they keep em.


Ok well what does a cab driver net in a standard shift?


----------



## Oh My

DriverX said:


> WHo says all ubers are clean? LOL it's UberX for cheapskates, your car being clean makes little difference in ratings or tips. The other drivers I talk to all make about the same or less money than I do and I do not kiss my pax ass with free water or an immaculately clean car.


There's no reason to be immaculate for UberX riders. As meticulous as I used to be about my cars, my UberX car got a 4-quarters spray off at the coin-op car wash about every other day. The backseat was shit up from foot scrapes, Chicago dirt/mud/soot within the first 3 rides of the shift anyway. Nevermind the stench of weed, foot, ass and drunk female "dragon breath".

If I cleaned my car thoroughly it was for ME.


----------



## Huberis

hrcabbie said:


> I actually don't drive much anymore on fri and sat night. Uber has taken most of the drunks, and I hope they keep em.


That is their forte. Their fleet is designed for peak hours where a cost conscious taxi company is forced to leave money on the table, they skirt regulation and reality by deferring operating costs onto their drivers who are part time enough, casual enough, short term enough to ignore costs and wear and tear.

They can put a huge fleet to meet the demands of a time with very particular needs. The app itself is nothing special, the trick was mobilizing so many cars at once. That was the real trick.

The downside and expense is that left tis way, people will not be able to drive livery for a living for much longer unless changes are made. It will die. All that said, at any other time less than peak, taxi companies should be ale to compete with Uber. If Uber is ever held accountable for costs or is forced to share in the burden of ownership, things will change. Currently, Travis loses money, but not in a way that it is a reflection of burden, it is a reflection of trying to destroy competition via super low rates, it is a reflection of marketing and lawyer fees..... They want to be ubiquitous, they want their app on your phone be it as a driver or pax,. That phone and that app are the gateway to licensing agreement, consumer habits, all kinds of valuable info.

This is an interesting time given what is going on in California. Ubers magic is that they aren't burdened by any of the usual constraints to the degree that they have been able to lie to their pax that tips are included. Uber love to tell people exactly what they want to hear, and the people who own the car are either able to figure it out or not. That is the same for taxi drivers, they just aren't sacrificing their own cars to do it.


----------



## hrcabbie

That would probably vary widely depending on the locality and company. For me a bad day can be as low as $13, a good day can be $23+. My average is around $19. It could actually be more than that, just depends on my ambition.


----------



## hrcabbie

I have alot of personal clients, sometimes I service them and ignore my onboard computer so I can run errands.


----------



## tomabq

MrBear said:


> i just did a $9 ride, they lady bragging about how cheap it is to use Uber. She said this trip would have cost her $20 if she took a taxi and then she would have to tip the Taxi driver too. Duh, tip them and nothing to us that drive for nothing! 3 star for this lady ! Thanks Travis !


When i hear this I mention that I use to drive for yellow cab and that I would make much more tips with yellow cab. Then I like to say


MrBear said:


> i just did a $9 ride, they lady bragging about how cheap it is to use Uber. She said this trip would have cost her $20 if she took a taxi and then she would have to tip the Taxi driver too. Duh, tip them and nothing to us that drive for nothing! 3 star for this lady ! Thanks Travis !


When someone says this to me, I like to say that I use to drive for yellow cab and made a lot more tips with yellow cab and always found it strange how people will pay twice as much for a cab and tip then turn around and not tip an Uber driver. The worst are bartenders and wait staff.


----------



## Huberis

hrcabbie said:


> I have alot of personal clients, sometimes I service them and ignore my onboard computer so I can run errands.


Could you imagine a day when Travis allows or encourages his drivers to develop their own business? Hard to imagine that considering they encourage drivers not to get commercial insurance.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Oh My said:


> There's no reason to be immaculate for UberX riders. As meticulous as I used to be about my cars, my UberX car got a 4-quarters spray off at the coin-op car wash about every other day. The backseat was shit up from foot scrapes, Chicago dirt/mud/soot within the first 3 rides of the shift anyway. Nevermind the stench of weed, foot, ass and drunk female "dragon breath".


Thank you for giving substance to my "come back in three years......" statements and to my suspicions that the "three years" was a generous/optimistic figure.


----------



## Huberis

tomabq said:


> When i hear this I mention that I use to drive for yellow cab and that I would make much more tips with yellow cab. Then I like to say
> 
> When someone says this to me, I like to say that I use to drive for yellow cab and made a lot more tips with yellow cab and always found it strange how people will pay twice as much for a cab and tip then turn around and not tip an Uber driver. The worst are bartenders and wait staff.


The worst are bartenders and wait staff? I believe you, I have heard it before and every time I hear it I do a double take. As a taxi driver, they are usually among the very best tippers. Blue collar workers in general are my best tippers.


----------



## DriverX

hrcabbie said:


> That would probably vary widely depending on the locality and company. For me a bad day can be as low as $13, a good day can be $23+. My average is around $19. It could actually be more than that, just depends on my ambition.


ok so thats your average hourly rates. Looks about the same as Uber. I don't know if there's other benefits to being a taxi, but I think the app makes it a really easy and straight forward, but you gotta use it correctly. So can a cab driver refuse trips? I thought they could but then I saw someone on here say they couldn't??


----------



## hrcabbie

You uber drivers have a rusty railroad spike lodged in your butthole called travis. Proper regulation can surgically remove it if done properly.


----------



## hrcabbie

You can refuse trips when offered to you but you can refuse when you accept them. Congrats to you if you make what I do with uber, but I don't know how that's possible for less than half my rates.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Huberis said:


> The worst are bartenders and wait staff? I believe you, I have heard it before and every time I hear it I do a double take. As a taxi driver, they are usually among the very best tippers.


As someone who drives both UberX and a cab, I have experienced the servers and bartenders who talk about tips but do not tip the UberX drivers. I can carry these same people in the cab and, with few exceptions, they tip very well. I blame it on the "excellent" job that Uber does of edge-uh-mah-kaytinn' its UberX users on not tipping. Too bad that Uber can not do such an "excellent" job of eddikaytinn' its users on other matters, such as "toes on the kerb", especially when at 5:15 P.M. they summon a ride to an address that is in a *NO STANDING 4-6:30 P.M.* zone.


----------



## hrcabbie

And my figures are net income, after expenses and taxes.


----------



## DriverX

hrcabbie said:


> You can refuse trips when offered to you but you can refuse when you accept them. Congrats to you if you make what I do with uber, but I don't know how that's possible for less than half my rates.


The other drivers I talk to in my market are doing about the same so I don't think it's exceptional. Do you know the destination of the fare before you accept it? That's really the key to keeping your hourly rate up but with Uber you have to accept blind and then contact the pax. which is a pain in the ass.


----------



## hrcabbie

Sorry I missed a letter. You can refuse a trip when offered to you but you CAN'T refuse a trip you accept, unless there is an obvious safety issue when engaging the potential passenger. Different localities have different regs, but generally you must transport an orderly person when engaged.


----------



## hrcabbie

I by no means think my earnings are exceptional, but it's a decent living until I return to my original profession, which will be soon. We know the destination on the computer if the passenger reveals that when placing the order, most times no. But that is immaterial if you understand the concept of keeping a paying passenger in your back seat. Cherry picking is generally for the lazy. I can book $30 an hour on grocery runs if the business is there.


----------



## Huberis

Another Uber Driver said:


> As someone who drives both UberX and a cab, I have experienced the servers and bartenders who talk about tips but do not tip the UberX drivers. I can carry these same people in the cab and, with few exceptions, they tip very well. I blame it on the "excellent" job that Uber does of edge-uh-mah-kaytinn' its UberX users on not tipping. Too bad that Uber can not do such an "excellent" job of eddikaytinn' its users on other matters, such as "toes on the kerb", especially when at 5:15 P.M. they summon a ride to an address that is in a *NO STANDING 4-6:30 P.M.* zone.


I would have thought at bar rush Uber does a very good job at having toes on the curb by pretty much arrival. there is really no excuse for it. An Uber driver can not start a trip before the pax are determined to be reasonable of mind (within reason) and destination is understood. That being said, give the dynamic of the app, I would think that the fare should start clicking once "arrive" is hit, but isn't put into effect until the trip is formally started. SOmething to that effect. There is zero reason for pax not to have toes on the curb as we like to say. That is a favorite of mine.


----------



## tomabq

Huberis said:


> The worst are bartenders and wait staff? I believe you, I have heard it before and every time I hear it I do a double take. As a taxi driver, they are usually among the very best tippers. Blue collar workers in general are my best tippers.


I've worked in several job's where I've received tips. It's my opinion that we are creating a culture where tips are no longer part of the norm, rather a thing of the past. I know for the first time ever I have stopped tipping when we go out. I read one post here where the guy went to the bar that his pax worked and didn't tip her. I can't bring myself to do the same.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

* s*


DriverX said:


> So can a cab driver refuse trips? I thought they could but then I saw someone on here say they couldn't??


I do not necessarily know about other jurisdictions, but, I can state with authority the rules here:

You can refuse a trip that your call assignment program offers you. When you do this, if you know anything about the trip, the only thing that you know is where it is, or the area in which it is, depending on the program that your company uses. Some programs will reveal the desination once the customer boards the cab, but that is mostly for benefit of certain charge accounts, which pay only for those affiliated with it to be transported to certain destinations. If the passenger wants to go someplace other than the given destination, the account holder will not pay, so you want to make sure that the passenger is going where he is supposed to go.

If someone approaches your cab while you are on a stand or stopped in traffic and indicates that he wants a ride, you must accept him as a passenger.

If someone gives a recognised/accepted/generally understood signal that he wants a cab, you must stop to pick up that person.

There are exceptions:

If you are showing an *OFF DUTY* sign and have same noted on your trip sheet (only some jurisdictions in this area require the trip sheet notation, for some, the display of the sign is sufficient).

If you are showing an *ON CALL *sign and have the address of the call noted on your trip sheet (again, not all jurisdictions in this area require the trip sheet notation).

If you have a passenger in the cab, already.

If it is not safe for you to pull over or stop for the passenger.

If the passenger is disorderly (drunk, threatening, streaking, carrying something illegal)

There are two other accepted reasons, but it is difficult, in the District of Columbia, at least, to beat a Refusal to Haul complaint if you rely on either of these reasons, alone:

1. The passenger is engaged, engaging or intends to engage in an illegal act. 
It is difficult for the cab driver to prove that a passenger is doing something illegal, even if he tells you to take him to a known drug market, wait for him then bring him back. I have seen more than one cab driver who suffered some sort of penalty for refusing to do just that.

2. The driver has reason to fear bodily harm or fear for his life.

It is extremely difficult to use this defence. You might get away with it if you saw that your prospective passenger had a firearm under a greatcoat, but even then, you would have to make the adjudicator believe that you saw it. As the Authorities here consider a cab driver guilty *even when proved innocent*, that would be difficult. You can not use this defence just because someone asks you to take him at night to an area well known for violent crime. The attitude of the Regulators and adjudicators here is that if you are afraid of the Public of Washington, D.C., you do not need that licence to drive that cab. I have seen this defence blow up in the face of more than one driver. For something that normally would get the driver a fine if he had tried any other defence, or no defence, I have seen long suspensions of the hack face on a first offence. If it is a repeat offence, I have seen revocations for it.

There does seem to be an inconsistently tolerated exception, though, although it is not a full exception. There are some apartment complexes here that have only one way in and out. Some of these are notorious crime spots. The Authorities and adjudicators do seem to be tolerant of drivers' refusing to enter those complexes, especially at night. Frequently, they will understand that the driver wants to discharge the passenger at the front gate/entrance. Again, this is accepted with no consistency.

In the suburbs, a driver can ask to see some front money. The drivers in the City are specifically prohibited from doing this. It used to be that the drivers in the City had a specific right to ask for front money. The Taxicab Commission took away that. One reason for it was the Commissioners from the Hotel, Restaurant and Tourism Business who were furthering the agenda of their Trade Groups to inflict as much harm on the cab drivers as they can. The other source of the trampling of a merchant's Common Law Right to protect his stock-in-trade was those of certain political persuasions who constantly push people's imagined Constitutional Right Not To Be Offended.


----------



## DriverX

hrcabbie said:


> I by no means think my earnings are exceptional, but it's a decent living until I return to my original profession, which will be soon. We know the destination on the computer if the passenger reveals that when placing the order, most times no. But that is immaterial if you understand the concept of keeping a paying passenger in your back seat. Cherry picking is generally for the lazy. I can book $30 an hour on grocery runs if the business is there.


And therin lies the rub... THe higher rate on a taxi makes these short trips more profitable and that's probably where your "lazy" opinion comes from. I don't think it's lazy, I think its smart. I need to average $15-25 trips to make a decent profit.

For me this confirms, that taxi driving is a different game and that's why cab's congregate at airports or hotels or downtown congested places because it's not as crucial to be getting longer fares. Anyway, if I could see the destination, I would definitely use that info, seems like a bad biz move not to.


----------



## tomabq

M


hrcabbie said:


> I by no means think my earnings are exceptional, but it's a decent living until I return to my original profession, which will be soon. We know the destination on the computer if the passenger reveals that when placing the order, most times no. But that is immaterial if you understand the concept of keeping a paying passenger in your back seat. Cherry picking is generally for the lazy. I can book $30 an hour on grocery runs if the business is there.


Must be nice,here in Albuquerque $12 hr. Is the norm. This is why I'm headed to Vegas when they open. Who knows maybe I'll go drive a cab there first. Have to think this over.


----------



## DriverX

Another Uber Driver said:


> * s*
> 
> I do not necessarily know about other jurisdictions, but, I can state with authority the rules here:
> 
> You can refuse a trip that your call assignment program offers you. When you do this, if you know anything about the trip, the only thing that you know is where it is, or the area in which it is, depending on the program that your company uses. Some programs will reveal the desination once the customer boards the cab, but that is mostly for benefit of certain charge accounts, which pay only for those affiliated with it to be transported to certain destinations. If the passenger wants to go someplace other than the given destination, the account holder will not pay, so you want to make sure that the passenger is going where he is supposed to go.
> 
> If someone approaches your cab while you are on a stand or stopped in traffic and indicates that he wants a ride, you must accept him as a passenger.
> 
> If someone gives a recognised/accepted/generally understood signal that he wants a cab, you must stop to pick up that person.
> 
> There are exceptions:
> 
> If you are showing an *OFF DUTY* sign and have same noted on your trip sheet (only some jurisdictions in this area require the trip sheet notation, for some, the display of the sign is sufficient).
> 
> If you are showing an *ON CALL *sign and have the address of the call noted on your trip sheet (again, not all jurisdictions in this area require the trip sheet notation).
> 
> If you have a passenger in the cab, already.
> 
> If it is not safe for you to pull over or stop for the passenger.
> 
> If the passenger is disorderly (drunk, threatening, streaking, carrying something illegal)
> 
> There are two other accepted reasons, but it is difficult, in the District of Columbia, at least, to beat a Refusal to Haul complaint if you rely on either of these reasons, alone:
> 
> 1. The passenger is engaged, engaging or intends to engage in an illegal act.
> It is difficult for the cab driver to prove that a passenger is doing something illegal, even if he tells you to take him to a known drug market, wait for him then bring him back. I have seen more than one cab driver who suffered some sort of penalty for refusing to do just that.
> 
> 2. The driver has reason to fear bodily harm or fear for his life.
> 
> It is extremely difficult to use this defence. You might get away with it if you saw that your prospective passenger had a firearm under a greatcoat, but even then, you would have to make the adjudicator believe that you saw it. As the Authorities here consider a cab driver guilty *even when proved innocent*, that would be difficult. You can not use this defence just because someone asks you to take him at night to an area well known for violent crime. The attitude of the Regulators and adjudicators here is that if you are afraid of the Public of Washington, D.C., you do not need that licence to drive that cab. I have seen this defence blow up in the face of more than one driver. For something that normally would get the driver a fine if he had tried any other defence, or no defence, I have seen long suspensions of the hack face on a first offence. If it is a repeat offence, I have seen revocations for it.
> 
> There does seem to be an inconsistently tolerated exception, though, although it is not a full exception. There are some apartment complexes here that have only one way in and out. Some of these are notorious crime spots. The Authorities and adjudicators do seem to be tolerant of drivers' refusing to enter those complexes, especially at night. Frequently, they will understand that the driver wants to discharge the passenger at the front gate/entrance. Again, this is accepted with no consistency.
> 
> In the suburbs, a driver can ask to see some front money. The drivers in the City are specifically prohibited from doing this. It used to be that the drivers in the City had a specific right to ask for front money. The Taxicab Commission took away that. One reason for it was the Commissioners from the Hotel, Restaurant and Tourism Business who were furthering the agenda of their Trade Groups to inflict as much harm on the cab drivers as they can. The other source of the trampling of a merchant's Common Law Right to protect his stock-in-trade was those of certain political persuasions who constantly push people's imagined Constitutional Right Not To Be Offended.


Good info, wow I think I'd rather drive uber than put up with all the hassel.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Huberis said:


> I would have thought at bar rush Uber does a very good job at having toes on the curb by pretty much arrival.


The operative phrase here is : "....*would have* thought.... (emphasis mine)".

Rarely does it work that way, be it Uber or even a cab company. I can accept a call in a nightlife strip, call the person myself, verify the pick-up address and tell him that I will be there in____________ and please be outside. I arrive, he is nowhere to be found. Assuming that I do have the opportunity to call again, the passenger is still inside and despite assurances that he is on his way out, it takes quite some time before he shows up. Meanwhile, horns are honking, some police is banging on my hood and the parking flunkie is waving his summons book in my windshield. This is one reason why I skirt the nightlife strips and drive through the residential areas just off them if I am driving at night. People there do want taxis. This works in a big city. I do not know how well that works in a college town. If the call assignment program offers me a job on the nightlife strip, I do not accept it. I will get a job from the residential street be it from my company's call assignment program or Uber Taxi.

I avoid driving UberX at night. I might do it once or twice per year, tops.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

DriverX said:


> Good info, wow I think I'd rather drive uber than put up with all the hassel.


This is one of the cab drivers' legitimate complaints about Uber. Not only are the Uber drivers not subject to the cab drivers' overregulation and licencing requirements, they are not subject to fines and harassment from "enforcement" personnel.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I used to love taxi short jobs. Quick turnover, larger percentage tips.
Gosh I miss the days of machine gun fast fares. We've had two to three recessions since I first started hacking in around 87,88.
The dichotomy between Uber and cabs is interesting. The "Uber cheap" people now use Uber. Traditionalists use cabs.
I'm ALMOST grateful to Uber for taking Uber Cheapie Millennials off our hands.


----------



## hrcabbie

Just a difference of opinion. What matters at the end of the day is how long you had a paying passenger in the back seat. The most expensive mile charged in a cab is the first mile. A moving cab with a paying passenger makes money. An idle cab makes nothing.


----------



## hrcabbie

Hell yea twofiddymile! The landscape has changed but the principle hasn't. Don't get me wrong, I don't sit around chasing short trips all day. But there are still times that it's profitable. With uber, just go take a nap on the train tracks. Back in the day it didn't matter, good money all the time, for the most part.


----------



## hrcabbie

That was great "machine gun fast fares"! You really couldn't lose. Well put, we still get that here for a couple days at the first of the month. Gotta love government assistance!


----------



## Huberis

Another Uber Driver said:


> The operative phrase here is : "....*would have* thought.... (emphasis mine)".
> 
> Rarely does it work that way, be it Uber or even a cab company. I can accept a call in a nightlife strip, call the person myself, verify the pick-up address and tell him that I will be there in____________ and please be outside. I arrive, he is nowhere to be found. Assuming that I do have the opportunity to call again, the passenger is still inside and despite assurances that he is on his way out, it takes quite some time before he shows up. Meanwhile, horns are honking, some police is banging on my hood and the parking flunkie is waving his summons book in my windshield. This is one reason why I skirt the nightlife strips and drive through the residential areas just off them if I am driving at night. People there do want taxis. This works in a big city. I do not know how well that works in a college town. If the call assignment program offers me a job on the nightlife strip, I do not accept it. I will get a job from the residential street be it from my company's call assignment program or Uber Taxi.
> 
> I avoid driving UberX at night. I might do it once or twice per year, tops.


As a taxi driver, i refer to working high volume hours, when they don't go so smoothly as a time of "hurry up and wait". In this town, I have zero issue taking calls from the bars, our equivalent would be the greek scene. That can be pure torture, talk about hurry up and wait.

I personally try to work with dispatch and make their life easier. If they send me into the frat loop for a period of time, they are aware of it and will make a point to get me out of it. If a call is sub-par, they will try to use it to work you to another call. That is the advantage of working for a rather small company where things are manageable. That is the exception and not the norm.


----------



## Huberis

tomabq said:


> I've worked in several job's where I've received tips. It's my opinion that we are creating a culture where tips are no longer part of the norm, rather a thing of the past. I know for the first time ever I have stopped tipping when we go out. I read one post here where the guy went to the bar that his pax worked and didn't tip her. I can't bring myself to do the same.


I understand the concern. At the moment, Uber's rates are very much on the high end of their system. It's a new market. They are trying to lure in new drivers. I'm guessing they would have expected to have way more drivers by this point. So, rates are very high for them. They surge all the time. For the time being, we are often way way less money, 1/2 to a 1/3 rd the cost. No question. We routinely hear about what for us wound up being a $9.50 ride costing $18. I have heard of $11.50 rides costing $40-$42 (twice). There is a guy on here from my town bragging of taking pax to Bellefonte, the next town over for $90. That is a $22-$24 ride ore or less. The surge pricing didn't really kick in until this summer, a slow time here. They managed to double the number of drivers they were able to run during that time, though I believe they sat often enough.....

I share that because clearly, the dust has not settled so I can't really say I know what will happen with tipping here. So far, if anything my tips have gone up. I have spoken to a few drivers who feel the same. That I suppose could change once Uber rates drop, I just could't even guess at this point, things are so contrived for reasons of manipulation, it's a crap shoot for now until who knows when?


----------



## Huberis

DriverX said:


> Good info, wow I think I'd rather drive uber than put up with all the hassel.


It is simple in practice.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I used to love taxi short jobs.
> 
> I'm ALMOST grateful to Uber for taking Uber Cheapie Millennials off our hands.


Funny thing about those locals: in the City, they pay. In the suburbs, they do not. During the biref time that I hacked in the suburbs, I did have a couple of days where I ran far more than the usual twenty-some trips because most of them were locals. At the end of the day, after paying gasolene and rent, I walked away with very little. On the other hand, there were days where I ran twelve to fifteen trips, but, as most of them were slightly better than average with a few long ones added, I walked away with a substantial amount of money.

In the City, I can run locals all day and have quite a bit of money at the end of the day. This goes double for running these locals in the residential areas of the City.

The operative word in your last statement that I quoted is "almost". There are times when a job is a job, no matter what its problems.



hrcabbie said:


> A moving cab with a paying passenger makes money.


For the most part, the above is true, especially in Urban hacking.  In the suburbs, it does not always play out that way. I have yet to figure out the reason for that.



hrcabbie said:


> That was great "machine gun fast fares"! You really couldn't lose. Well put, we still get that here for a couple days at the first of the month. Gotta love government assistance!


They call it "Mother's Day" here. It is funny. I used to drive with this one company whose main customer base was the West side of the City; where all of the money is. People chose to drive there because they liked to work that business. Still, we had a few drivers who would disappear for the first five, or so, days of every month. They were still working, mind you, but they headed to certain Eastern parts of the City to work that "Mother's Day" business. While I never made a habit of actively seeking to work that business, I did, and do, wind up working it, from time-to-time because a street hail will take me to that business. You drop off the street hail, and there is someone who wants a ride to the grocery store, the People's Drug Store, the clinic or something such as that. You drop there and someone wants a ride back home. You drop them, get back onto a main street and there is another hand. You can make some money running that business and rarely is it a whole lot of trouble.



Huberis said:


> I personally try to work with dispatch and make their life easier. If they send me into the frat loop for a period of time, they are aware of it and will make a point to get me out of it. If a call is sub-par, they will try to use it to work you to another call. That is the advantage of working for a rather small company where things are manageable. That is the exception and not the norm.


It was the norm when I dispatched. To define terms, here, let us refer to what is popularly called "voice dispatch" as "dispatch". Let us refer to the current popular electronic/digital/computer/satellite/GPS based systems as "call assignment". The former is usually true or real dispatch, as, proper dispatching requires a human being who knows what he is doing. It is almost impossible to find someone who can dispatch who never drove a cab. The latter is some fancy, overpriced scheme that saves ownership money and gives it more control over personnel and drivers and does little to benefit drivers.

As dispatching is becoming less prevalent, it is, in fact, the exception, these days. Call assignment is far more popular. The initial growth of call assignment was slow. The first call assignment system was in Toronto in the mid-1970s. It took until the late 1990s for call assignment to become the norm. My first company in D.C. did not adopt call assignment until 2011. My current company did not adopt it until 2012.

I am assuming that your company still dispatches. The human being can evaluate jobs, situations and act accordingly. I used to do with regularity the very things that you mention. If a driver had a series of crummy trips, I tried to throw him a bone. If I had a driver who was working his tail off running mediocre and crummy jobs for me, when a good one came in, I would walk over a sharpshooter or prima donna and shovel the good job to him. If I had given a crummy or mediocre job to a driver, a better one came in and I had nobody else to get it, I would pull the driver off the mediocre job and put him on the good one. A driver could let me know if he had a previous arrangement or was going home and could he handle this or that job. I could make sure that an everyday regular got his cab before anyone else did. I can "spot" a good job to get a driver to chase it. I can do all of that. A computer can not.

What the call assignment can do that I can not is "talk" to more than one driver at a time. It can figure out where fifty drivers are at once and assign jobs to each of them. I was, and am, quite the motormouth, but even I could not work that fast. Call assignment gets out the work much faster than I can. Call assignment can not discriminate amoung drivers. With these applications, the elapsed time between customer request and driver assignment is reduced markedly.

I never showed favouritism except for situations above described. In those cases, the driver earned his favouritism. A crybaby does nothing but make your life miserable. He deserves the punishment that he gets. A sharpshooter and a prima donna do nothing to earn any favouritism, thus they deserve none. The guy who breaks his backside to get those jobs off of your board, runs the difficult customers and never expects anything except that the passenger pay him is the guy to whom you want to show a littel favouritism. For a long time, here, most dispatchers were current drivers. If there were any time when accusations of favouritism did make steam, it was there: we dispatchers did look out for each other. Funny, though, most drivers admitted to expecting that.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

DriverX said:


> Ok well what does a cab driver net in a standard shift?


It varies from city to city, but here in Arizona, the typical driver nets $80-$150 for a 12 hour shift.

I've made as much as $700 in a shift, and I've made as little as $1.

It is a fact that the higher the price of the ride, the larger the tip tends to be. Before I started driving towncars, I was worried that people would balk at paying twice the taxi rate, but people not only paid it gladly but they tipped very well also. I don't drive towncars anymore because I don't like wearing a suit every day, but there is still a strong demand for high level service at a high price.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Oh My said:


> One parked his car for free in the abandoned former project in Chicago and I took him a mile to his destination. When he saw the Uber fare he said "Wow, that's what I usually TIP a cab driver!" and jumped out. He was from my home state, I really wanted to go back to that project and pay somebody $10 to put his car up on milk crates.


OM, coulda done it yo self and saved the tenner. 

Now I'm starting to understand why so many Pins intentionaly input the wrong pickup. Always across the street or a few numbers off. They're afraid of coming home and finding, well,things not as they left them we'll say. Gotta love the GUber Way!!


----------



## Bnerdy

DriverX said:


> THose are 1 stars from me. I will give 3 or 4 for just not tipping on any trip under $10 I want other drivers to start seeing low ratings on these people so they know who to avoid. I got a call from a 3 star pax the other day, that's the lowest I've seen, needless to say I didn't pick him up.
> 
> Question for the room. Who tips more often men or women?
> 
> So far for me it's men. I think I only had one woman tip me so far and another woman made her boyfriend tip me if that counts, whereas I've had lots of guys tip.


Lately, I been getting nice tips from college girls.


----------



## hrcabbie

Good luck tomabq, you might do well with uber in vegas. I lived there for ten years and hope to be back next year. Vegas got it right with uber. They held out until the end, but they got it right. Unlike everywhere else uber had to submit there rates to apply for their license. While cheaper than cab rates, it's not too far off, profitable rates. The city itself is vastly underserved by the taxi company, most are by the strip or airport. The key in vegas is that uber must get permission from the regulatory commision for any rate change. You could sooner build a nuclear device in your toilet before they will allow uber to drop the rates. The only pitfall will be the number of cars on the road, which the commish will ultimately regulate as well. Vegas got it right, hopefully others will see that.


----------



## xhydraspherex

Came across this at a café, looks like uber isn't the only one who denies tips to its employees.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

As old school dispatcher, I turned down as many rides as I accepted, due to the "long chase short ride" syndrome. 
Or the dude was standing at an address that I KNEW was a bus stop. Etc...

In my current franchise, we have some green reservationists. 
Matthews to Matthews? Gimme a break, it's outside the city limits.

Uber probably works better for this, with so much driver saturation, theoretically any ping could be handled at any time.


----------



## ImGood2Go

MrBear said:


> i just did a $9 ride, they lady bragging about how cheap it is to use Uber. She said this trip would have cost her $20 if she took a taxi and then she would have to tip the Taxi driver too. Duh, tip them and nothing to us that drive for nothing! 3 star for this lady ! Thanks Travis !


Uber drivers should NOT be expecting tips! Here's a suggestion: Don't come to Bloomington, IN from other areas and expect to 'shake down' students for tips.


----------



## ImGood2Go

mikefromjersey said:


> That's happened to me like 3 times this week alone. My fav was a group of 20 something yuppies I picked up near Hoboken. The girl in front was actually halfway decent and asked the others how much the fare was so she can calculate a tip for me as we were nearing the drop off, that's when the ******bag guy she was with literally screamed at her to put her money away and that that's the best part of uber, that he doesn't need a tip, it's uber not a taxi! Uber means Nooo tipping!!! Then they all had a chuckle, and I died a little more inside....fml


If you're driving Uber and expecting tips, then you need to stop driving! You're giving Uber a BAD reputation! Drive a cab if you want tips but let's keep Uber FRIENDLY.


----------



## poopy

Has anyone ever even come to Bloomington from somewhere else?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

ImGood2Go said:


> If you're driving Uber and expecting tips, then you need to stop driving! You're giving Uber a BAD reputation! Drive a cab if you want tips but let's keep Uber FRIENDLY.


What kind of commie BS is this?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

poopy said:


> Has anyone ever even come to Bloomington from somewhere else?


John Mellencamp's wife.


----------



## Chicago-uber

I gave a ride to a girl who happens to be a waitress. She was on the phone *****ing about one of her customers who wrote "good service" and no tip... 

I wanted to say something, but I bit my tongue.. Lol

Oh and she didn't tip.


----------



## hrcabbie

Yes let's keep uber friendly and screw the tips. These guys are killing their cars for pennies because the public loves a deal. THIS WILL NOT CONTINUE. College kids, get off your lazy ass and walk around the block. You have no idea what you're doing to these people. Take economics 101 and you will see. Absoluetly pathetic.


----------



## Huberis

Another Uber Driver said:


> Funny thing about those locals: in the City, they pay. In the suburbs, they do not. During the biref time that I hacked in the suburbs, I did have a couple of days where I ran far more than the usual twenty-some trips because most of them were locals. At the end of the day, after paying gasolene and rent, I walked away with very little. On the other hand, there were days where I ran twelve to fifteen trips, but, as most of them were slightly better than average with a few long ones added, I walked away with a substantial amount of money.
> 
> In the City, I can run locals all day and have quite a bit of money at the end of the day. This goes double for running these locals in the residential areas of the City.
> 
> The operative word in your last statement that I quoted is "almost". There are times when a job is a job, no matter what its problems.
> 
> For the most part, the above is true, especially in Urban hacking. In the suburbs, it does not always play out that way. I have yet to figure out the reason for that.
> 
> They call it "Mother's Day" here. It is funny. I used to drive with this one company whose main customer base was the West side of the City; where all of the money is. People chose to drive there because they liked to work that business. Still, we had a few drivers who would disappear for the first five, or so, days of every month. They were still working, mind you, but they headed to certain Eastern parts of the City to work that "Mother's Day" business. While I never made a habit of actively seeking to work that business, I did, and do, wind up working it, from time-to-time because a street hail will take me to that business. You drop off the street hail, and there is someone who wants a ride to the grocery store, the People's Drug Store, the clinic or something such as that. You drop there and someone wants a ride back home. You drop them, get back onto a main street and there is another hand. You can make some money running that business and rarely is it a whole lot of trouble.
> 
> It was the norm when I dispatched. To define terms, here, let us refer to what is popularly called "voice dispatch" as "dispatch". Let us refer to the current popular electronic/digital/computer/satellite/GPS based systems as "call assignment". The former is usually true or real dispatch, as, proper dispatching requires a human being who knows what he is doing. It is almost impossible to find someone who can dispatch who never drove a cab. The latter is some fancy, overpriced scheme that saves ownership money and gives it more control over personnel and drivers and does little to benefit drivers.
> 
> As dispatching is becoming less prevalent, it is, in fact, the exception, these days. Call assignment is far more popular. The initial growth of call assignment was slow. The first call assignment system was in Toronto in the mid-1970s. It took until the late 1990s for call assignment to become the norm. My first company in D.C. did not adopt call assignment until 2011. My current company did not adopt it until 2012.
> 
> I am assuming that your company still dispatches. The human being can evaluate jobs, situations and act accordingly. I used to do with regularity the very things that you mention. If a driver had a series of crummy trips, I tried to throw him a bone. If I had a driver who was working his tail off running mediocre and crummy jobs for me, when a good one came in, I would walk over a sharpshooter or prima donna and shovel the good job to him. If I had given a crummy or mediocre job to a driver, a better one came in and I had nobody else to get it, I would pull the driver off the mediocre job and put him on the good one. A driver could let me know if he had a previous arrangement or was going home and could he handle this or that job. I could make sure that an everyday regular got his cab before anyone else did. I can "spot" a good job to get a driver to chase it. I can do all of that. A computer can not.
> 
> What the call assignment can do that I can not is "talk" to more than one driver at a time. It can figure out where fifty drivers are at once and assign jobs to each of them. I was, and am, quite the motormouth, but even I could not work that fast. Call assignment gets out the work much faster than I can. Call assignment can not discriminate amoung drivers. With these applications, the elapsed time between customer request and driver assignment is reduced markedly.
> 
> I never showed favouritism except for situations above described. In those cases, the driver earned his favouritism. A crybaby does nothing but make your life miserable. He deserves the punishment that he gets. A sharpshooter and a prima donna do nothing to earn any favouritism, thus they deserve none. The guy who breaks his backside to get those jobs off of your board, runs the difficult customers and never expects anything except that the passenger pay him is the guy to whom you want to show a littel favouritism. For a long time, here, most dispatchers were current drivers. If there were any time when accusations of favouritism did make steam, it was there: we dispatchers did look out for each other. Funny, though, most drivers admitted to expecting that.


Yup. We have actual dispatching.


----------



## ImGood2Go

tomabq said:


> When i hear this I mention that I use to drive for yellow cab and that I would make much more tips with yellow cab. Then I like to say
> 
> When someone says this to me, I like to say that I use to drive for yellow cab and made a lot more tips with yellow cab and always found it strange how people will pay twice as much for a cab and tip then turn around and not tip an Uber driver. The worst are bartenders and wait staff.


If you're an Uber driver AND expecting tips, go back to Yellow Cab and make more tips - as is your claim. WTF?


----------



## mikefromjersey

ImGood2Go said:


> If you're driving Uber and expecting tips, then you need to stop driving! You're giving Uber a BAD reputation! Drive a cab if you want tips but let's keep Uber FRIENDLY.


When did I say I was anything but friendly and professional? In fact I was such a great driver the girl felt like I DESERVED a tip! But because of ******bags such as yourself, who have this ridiculous idea that people should be happy driving your self-entitled ass around and worshiping the ground you walk on, I'm barely getting by.
Maybe if uber would raise it's rates back to something that is a living wage for drivers, then I wouldn't even care about a tip. But until then, yes, I would hope that if I did a great job my pax would be kind enough to pay a fraction of the money they saved riding with me my way as a tip so I could afford to eat something other than Ramen.
Maybe one day you will awake from your fantasy and realize that when someone goes out of their way to help you, a little appreciation goes a long way. Until then 1 star for you, and have a nice day!

Uber On!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

ImGood2Go said:


> If you're driving Uber and expecting tips, then you need to stop driving! You're giving Uber a BAD reputation! Drive a cab if you want tips but let's keep Uber FRIENDLY.


Yeah. Keep Uber friendly and unprofitable.


----------



## ImGood2Go

Bnerdy said:


> Lately, I been getting nice tips from college girls.


With Uber, you shouldn't be receiving ANY tips - unless they are very insistent. If you're expecting tips, do NOT come to Bloomington, IN. These are college students and not ALL college students are dripping in money! Shame on you if this is your 'mind frame'!


----------



## Chicago-uber

ImGood2Go said:


> With Uber, you shouldn't be receiving ANY tips - unless they are very insistent. If you're expecting tips, do NOT come to Bloomington, IN. These are college students and not ALL college students are dripping in money! Shame on you if this is your 'mind frame'!


Bloomington market is at $1.20 per mile.. Just wait until they cut your rates to under $1. You'll be singing a different tune.


----------



## ImGood2Go

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What kind of commie BS is this?


I've been driving Uber the last 6 weeks and received a total of $5.00 from ONE customer! My coworker is the same and between us we've completed HUNDREDS of rides! My current rating is 4.87, what's yours?! We are NOT in this to get tips! We are paid well enough. Besides, I want to drop off a passenger quickly and get on to the next ride - no time to waste waiting for or making change for tips. YOU are the 'commie' shake-down' artists!


----------



## ImGood2Go

Chicago-uber said:


> Bloomington market is at $1.20 per mile.. Just wait until they cut your rates to under $1. You'll be singing a different tune.


I will NOT expect tips under those circumstances! If it gets unprofitable, I quit. Besides, I have a full-time job. It's not too difficult to get 4-6 short trips per hour and make money in this market. That is, until all the out-of-area drivers who come here and have NO idea where anything is and leave the rest of us suffering from your lack of knowledge and waiting for tips. If you don't know this town, don't come here, especially after dark.


----------



## grams777

For the past few months I have been driving a taxi instead of Uber / Lyft as I previously was.

A few times a week I get an Uber pax for various reasons such as phone died or surge or being immediately available or timed calls. In general, these same pax tip about 20% on taxi rides - the same as most regular taxi riders. $25 fare becomes $30. $8 becomes $10. Etc. Our credit card machine setup also encourages decent tips based on the screen layout.

Obviously some people tip less or nothing at all no matter what. It is somewhat predictable who they are.


----------



## ImGood2Go

hrcabbie said:


> Good luck tomabq, you might do well with uber in vegas. I lived there for ten years and hope to be back next year. Vegas got it right with uber. They held out until the end, but they got it right. Unlike everywhere else uber had to submit there rates to apply for their license. While cheaper than cab rates, it's not too far off, profitable rates. The city itself is vastly underserved by the taxi company, most are by the strip or airport. The key in vegas is that uber must get permission from the regulatory commision for any rate change. You could sooner build a nuclear device in your toilet before they will allow uber to drop the rates. The only pitfall will be the number of cars on the road, which the commish will ultimately regulate as well. Vegas got it right, hopefully others will see that.


My oldest son lives just outside Las Vegas (Henderson) but is currently staying with me for some R and R. He started as an Uber driver this past week (using my car) and has already made $700, not including this evening. Traffic on the strip in LV is so congested, at times, and it would be difficult to make much money. Cab drivers there have already been caught taking the LONG way to the airport to make up the loss of money - and that's a fact. I don't know if LV will be very good as an UBER option (for the driver). My son won't be able to use his car there as a driver since it's a two-door Mercedes. I suspect UberBlack (or LUX) would be optimal to make money.


----------



## ImGood2Go

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> John Mellencamp's wife.


Mellencamp has been divorced for quite a while now! And which wife would you be referring to?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

ImGood2Go said:


> Mellencamp has been divorced for quite a while now! And which wife would you be referring to?


The one in the song "Small Town".

"Married an LA doll and brought her to this small town"


----------



## hrcabbie

Absoluetly hilarious. ImGoodtoGo is making just over a dollar a mile, advocating no tips, and bragging about it. Stupidity knows no bounds. Never think you've heard it all, you haven't. Don't worry about competion imgoodtogo, enjoy your gold mine.


----------



## hrcabbie

I have to admit this. I watched this site for about a year and found it quite entertaining during my down time. My occasional comments now have actually cost me some trips, I gotta stop doing that lol.


----------



## UberReallySucks

Optimus Uber said:


> Two too many stars. That's a 1* ride. Not only didn't she tip you, she was disrespectful enough to throw it in your face.
> 
> She gave you no respect or appreciation for your offerings.
> 
> Pretty messed up


_"Had you driven her in a stinky cab instead of your well kept personal automobile she not only would've paid you more for the ride she would've tipped you as well."

That's the unfortunate ugly truth beautifully said! But The Uber execs do not see it that way. To them Seamless, cashless, and tip-less are all synonymous. _

_Cabs are now a class up from UberX as by charging more, they attract a better class of riders that don't mind paying 3 times as much in fare and still tip.

UberX is now competing with Mass Transit Systems as it is the the only other option for transportation that doesn't require a tip and still cost significantly less... 4 people can take a bus 1 mile down the road and it will cost them 10 bucks or UberX and it will cost them a whopping 4 bucks and as a bonus they get to slam your doors on their way out._

_The Uber Experiment gone bad continues and unfortunately the only ones paying the price are the drivers..._


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

ImGood2Go said:


> I've been driving Uber the last 6 weeks and received a total of $5.00 from ONE customer! My coworker is the same and between us we've completed HUNDREDS of rides! My current rating is 4.87, what's yours?! We are NOT in this to get tips! We are paid well enough. Besides, I want to drop off a passenger quickly and get on to the next ride - no time to waste waiting for or making change for tips. YOU are the 'commie' shake-down' artists!


Commie? Me? LOL!
Mecklenburg county sets my taxi meter at $2.50 per mile.
TwoFiddyMile, get it?
I'm simply a better capitalist than you.


----------



## hrcabbie

Henderson is las vegas. Its a valley surrounded by mountains, comprised of 3 localities, las vegas, north las vegas and henderson. Its called the las vegas valley. The suburbs could be profitable if the number of cars is limited, but the strip and airport were already hell on the roads before uber. It will truly be the wild wild west for a while with uber, but the burbs could be profitable unless saturation kills it for the drivers, but the public will benefit for now.


----------



## poopy

ImGood2Go said:


> I've been driving Uber the last 6 weeks...


^ hahahahaha



ImGood2Go said:


> My oldest son... started as an Uber driver this past week (using my car) and has already made $700, not including this evening.


^ *HAHAHAHAHA
*
Ignorance is such a cute trait when they're all young and wide-eyed...

Just promise us one thing, ImGood&Slow...
come back in 6 months, and don't ever delete your posts.

We can all sit around the friendly Bloomington campfire and have a laugh.


----------



## hrcabbie

Damn twofiddymile im pissed now, 2 million people here in hr, im at $2.10, thanks for the info.


----------



## Paimei

A


Optimus Uber said:


> Two too many stars. That's a 1* ride. Not only didn't she tip you, she was disrespectful enough to throw it in your face.
> 
> Had you driven her in a stinky cab instead of your well kept personal automobile she not only would've paid you more for the ride she would've tipped you as well. She gave you no respect or appreciation for your offerings.
> 
> Pretty messed up


pparently you have missed the posts from Uber drivers that have had passengers vomit in their "personal" car. Give it time, your car will be "stinky" as well.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

hrcabbie said:


> Stinky cab, well kept personal automobile? All cabs are not the way some of you try to portray them. My cab is far nicer than most uber cars I have seen thank you.


And .... It makes Money ....,


----------



## hrcabbie

I'm as lucky as it gets. I went back to the cab 2 years ago, only 1 vomit, I know hard to believe but true, and I've kept my car under lease 24/7 since I went back. The 1 vomit she chunked on herself, not a drop in the car, and the hubby tipped me 20 on a 35 fare out of embaressment, true story.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

ImGood2Go said:


> We are paid well enough.


Uber Shill or Uber Troll? I can not decide which. Both? Maybe I should start a poll.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Mecklenburg county sets my taxi meter at $2.50 per mile.





hrcabbie said:


> 2 million people here in hr, im at $2.10.


Oh daddy won't you take me back to M........OH! Wait! It is MUHLENBERG County that Mr. Peabody's coal train done hauled a-WAY.................Never mind..............

The drop here is $3,50, $2,16 per mile, $1,00 if you get more than one passenger, $2,00 for calling a cab. Out of the drop, a quarter goes to the Taxicab Commission to fund it; a quarter is to help us to pay for all of these fancy contraptions that no one in the business wanted but that the People's Taxikab Kommissariat of the Demokratik People's Republik of New Kolumbia told us that we wanted.


----------



## Huberis

Another Uber Driver said:


> Oh daddy won't you take me back to M........OH! Wait! It is MUHLENBERG County that Mr. Peabody's coal train done hauled a-WAY.................Never mind..............
> 
> The drop here is $3,50, $2,16 per mile, $1,00 if you get more than one passenger, $2,00 for calling a cab. Out of the drop, a quarter goes to the Taxicab Commission to fund it; a quarter is to help us to pay for all of these fancy contraptions that no one in the business wanted but that the People's Taxikab Kommissariat of the Demokratik People's Republik of New Kolumbia told us that we wanted.


Any time is a good time to quote the great John Prine.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

ImGood2Go said:


> With Uber, you shouldn't be receiving ANY tips - unless they are very insistent. If you're expecting tips, do NOT come to Bloomington, IN. These are college students and not ALL college students are dripping in money! Shame on you if this is your 'mind frame'!


Ya, no worries there lass. I could live happy the rest of my life having never been to Bloomington. And if the students there are not dripping in $ then maybe they should stick to riding skateboards, like the kids in Chicago do.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

ImGood2Go said:


> I will NOT expect tips under those circumstances! If it gets unprofitable, I quit. Besides, I have a full-time job. It's not too difficult to get 4-6 short trips per hour and make money in this market. That is, until all the out-of-area drivers who come here and have NO idea where anything is and leave the rest of us suffering from your lack of knowledge and waiting for tips. If you don't know this town, don't come here, especially after dark.


You shouldn't self adjust the dosage on your meds without consulting your physician. Where is Bloomington?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

hrcabbie said:


> I have to admit this. I watched this site for about a year and found it quite entertaining during my down time. My occasional comments now have actually cost me some trips, I gotta stop doing that lol.


I know, same here. I actually let a ping go this afternoon because i was in the middle of a post. Hehe. It's like crack for drivers. Better than no-doze.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Which one of your personalities is the one that lives in Bloomington and which one is in LV? Or are you jetting back and forth over the weekend?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Commie? Me? LOL!
> Mecklenburg county sets my taxi meter at $2.50 per mile.
> TwoFiddyMile, get it?
> I'm simply a better capitalist than you.


6 Weeks Fiddy. 6 whole weeks, shes practically an expert by now! 6 weeks means she has almost 6 weeks left as a Guberx before she gets bored and goes back to baking cupcakes for the PTA. Lol.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Another Uber Driver said:


> Uber Shill or Uber Troll? I can not decide which. Both? Maybe I should start a poll.


Is there a difference?. Coke...Pepsi. Both brown sugar water.


----------



## phillipzx3

hrcabbie said:


> Stinky cab, well kept personal automobile? All cabs are not the way some of you try to portray them. My cab is far nicer than most uber cars I have seen thank you.


The cab I drive a 2014 Ford Flex Limited. It looks brand new, and I have a killer audio system. Easy as nice as any Uber.

What's funny is the ex-cab Uber cars being used. We destroy a Prius out in about 3 years (300-350K miles) then sell them. A 2012 is acceptable to Uber. The new owner slaps some paint on, sticks their Uber sticker in the window, and have at it.

For the most part....there's nothing special about Uber. Nothing new about "their" technology, either. App based GPS dispatching has been used in the cabs before Uber came alone. All Uber did was sucker people into using their personal cars as a cab. And there's one born everyday.


----------



## phillipzx3

DriverX said:


> Ok well what does a cab driver net in a standard shift?[


I do anywhere from $300 to $500 a day after expenses. That's an 8 to 9 hour shift. The company "I drive for," is 100% owned by the drivers and founded 70 years ago by two WWII Veterans. We start and stop pretty much when we want.


----------



## DriverX

ImGood2Go said:


> With Uber, you shouldn't be receiving ANY tips - unless they are very insistent. If you're expecting tips, do NOT come to Bloomington, IN. These are college students and not ALL college students are dripping in money! Shame on you if this is your 'mind frame'!


If they are that poor why not take a bus or ride a bike or use the shuttle. I'm not here to subsidize some spoiled brats co-ed experience. You are going to go out of business with your attitude becasue you won't be able to afford proper maintenance on your car and you will drive it into the dirt. I bet you actually take calls from 15 minutes away.... You're the fool out there picking up my table scraps! Do the math on all those $6 fares you drive before you tell us how to drive.


----------



## DriverX

phillipzx3 said:


> I do anywhere from $300 to $500 a day after expenses. That's an 8 to 9 hour shift. The company "I drive for," is 100% owned by the drivers and founded 70 years ago by two WWII Veterans. We start and stop pretty much when we want.


Hard to believe that... whats your mile rate? Are those weekend night shifts? becausue 78K a year for just 3 days a week smells like BS!

From what I seen the cabbies make about the same money and jump through a lot more hoops, but hey do what you please its a free market sorta.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Huberis said:


> Any time is a good time to quote the great John Prine.


Does he still perform? I used to enjoy seeing him. I knew, and know, many people just like the characters in his tunes. I have experienced many things similar to the events about which he sang. I have been to more than a few of the places about which he sang and could see why he sang about them.

There is an old Steve Goodman tune, *Penny Evans. *John Prine performed it at one place where I saw him. With all due respect to Steve Goodman (RIP), it was the best performance of that tune that I ever have heard. If someone had told me that Goodman had written it for Prine, I would believe him.

My favourite Steve Goodman tune always was _*Lincoln Park Pirates, *_anyhow. Every time I see an online article about towing companies, I will post a few lyrics from it to the comment section (giving credit, of course, to Mr. Goodman) or post a parody of the lyrics (apologising, of course, to Mr. Goodman). There always is one person who recognises it.

...........and this coming from a metalhead who likes old rock'n'roll, too.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

DriverX said:


> I bet you actually take calls from 15 minutes away. You're the fool out there picking up my table scraps! Do the math on all those $6 fares you drive before you tell us how to drive.


Another illustration of the breaking-down of some people's Rocket Science. As a rule, locals on UberX are not profitable. Why? Consider this: you run one trip for eighteen dollars. The net-to-driver on that trip is thirteen dollars-sixty. You run three six dollar trips. Your gross is the same eighteen dollars. The net-to-driver on that same eighteen dollars broken down into three trips is twelve dollars. In the grand scheme of things, one-dollar-sixty may not be that much, but, ironically, it is. To paraphrase the old song from _*Pajama Game*_, "give it to them every hour, forty hours every week, multiply by hundreds of thousands, that's enough for Uber's shareholders to be living like great kings!". Conversely, "take it from me every hour, forty hours every week, that's enough for me to be, sent to poverty!". If the forty hours alone are not enough to convince, segue into the part where the leaders calculate the money over the years.

The one-dollar-sixty per hour multiplies to sixty-four dollars in forty hours. Eighty hours renders a figure of one-hundred-twenty-eight dollars. That is a new tyre. Run up those miles on your vehicle and see how quickly you will need tyres. What you are giving away on all of those locals in two months, alone, is slightly more than the cost of a whole set of tyres.

Think about it.



DriverX said:


> From what I seen the cabbies make about the same money and jump through a lot more hoops, but hey do what you please its a free market sorta.


The cab drivers make better money.

When comparing, you must remember that the cab driver's gross is the equivalent of the TNC driver's net-to-driver. The cab driver pays his expenses out of his gross. The TNC driver pays his expenses out of his net-to-driver. The exception to this is somewhere that the cab driver and company split the meter. Keep in mind that most places do not do a fifty-fifty split; it varies depending on circumstances. In most places that do meter-splits, the cost of gasolene is split, or absorbed by the company. The company pays the costs of maintenance, as a rule. Some companies may add a surcharge to their share of the meter split to cover those things, but, the company is still responsible for seeing that maintenance, insurance and registration are handled. In cases such as that, the companies usually have more control over when and where the driver works and if he must accept this or that call, even if he must chase it. In cases such as that, the drivers are more like employees than contractors. I stray.

As an owner operator, if, for the purposes of this discussion, I pull a figure from my head for a gross that is twenty-five dollars per hour, we can proceed. The size of the figure really does not matter. I am oversimplifying, here, so that anyone can comprehend my points.

As an owner-operator, I have certain expenses.

1. Car payments (my cab is paid-for, but I am the exception. Financing is the rule for a new car.)

2. Insurance

3. Maintenance-a new car requires less of it, but there are still things such as oil changes and tyre rotation. In addition, as you run up miles more quickly than usual, things such as tyres and brakes require funds. Further, as mechanical work is expensive, and you are running up miles more quickly, it is not a bad idea to save for the proverbial "rainy day". Thus, when the car shows signs of something's being wrong, you can limp it to the shop and have at least some money to pay, rather than putting it off until you get the money only to have it break down the next day and you must put not only the repair cost on your credit card, but also the tow bill. Further, if you have some money for the repair when it is starting to show signs of need, you have more control over when it goes to the mechanic. Thus, you can pick a time when it is slow or you were going to do something else, anyhow. If you wait until it breaks down, it will do that when there is a major convention in town and (in the case of UberX and Uber Black), Double-Secret-Surge-Pricing is in effect.

4. Licences-The cab requires a special licence in addition to the registration, but, if you amortise the cost over twelve months, the figure becomes less significant in comparison to a TNC driver's licencing expenditures. This does not apply, of course, in jursidictions where TNC vehicles must have a special licence (e.g. Houston, Texas and New York City).

5. Special taxi equipment-The TNC driver does not have this expenditure. Do keep in mind, though, if I amortise this cost over the service life of the vehicle, the per-month cost becomes less significant when comparing to a TNC driver's monthly expenses.

I pay these expenses out of a twenty-five dollar per hour gross. I will use a figure of Four-Thousand-Two-Hundred dollars for a monthly gross (based on a forty hour week; four weeks plus two eight hour days). Again, keep in mind, these figures are simply for the purpose of discussion. Actual figures vary.

As a TNC driver, I have certain expenses.

1. Car payments. Agreed that many TNC drivers do not currently have this one, but, if he plans to continue to drive TNC, he will have it. If nothing else, the TNC company will designate his vehicle as superannuated, at some point, thus, forcing him to replace it. If the current vehicle is paid-for, continued use of it in commercial service, running up miles over crummy streets and roads in horrid traffic conditions will require more frequent and expensive repairs. The short version: you can pay the bank, or you can pay the garage. Pick one. If you choose the latter, you may have to pay both, in the end, anyhow.

2. Insurance. If you can purchase it, and are doing it properly, you carry full coverage and some kind of insurance that covers TNC work. I can not purchase that insurance where I live, but, funny thing, the full coverage on the cab is slightly less than the full coverage on my TNC vehicle. If I could purchase the proper insurance, the full coverage on the TNC vehicle would be much more.

3. Maintenance-See the same category for the taxicab. Keep in mind that a tyre costs the same one-hundred-twenty-dollars whether you put it onto a taxicab, a TNC vehicle or even a private car. Further, apply the points in #1 for the TNC vehicle where appropriate.

4. Licences-Unless you live/work in New York City, Houston, Texas or certain other places, the cost for this to the TNC vehicle is limited to the registration fee that the State charges for any vehicle. The cab driver does pay a little more, but if he amortises it over the year, the difference is about ten dollars monthly, here.

5. Special equipment-The TNC driver does not need to pay for this. If the cab driver amortises it over the life of the vehicle, the difference, in a poor case scenario, is just over thirty-one dollars monthly.

In comparison of the expenses of the two, let us state that the difference in cost is that the cab driver pays another forty-five dollars monthly in expenses over the TNC driver.

Let us consider the TNC driver's income. Using the same twenty-five dollars per hour gross, and, the same forty hour week, multiplied by the same four weeks with the same two days added, we arrive at the same Four-Thousand-Two-Hundred dollar monthly gross. Here is where the difference kicks you in the face:

Before you can think, even, of paying your expenses, you must pay your TNC. I will use Uber's figures, as I am familiar with them. For an eight hour day, I am assuming twenty trips. In truth, a TNC driver can do up to thirty trips or as few as fifteen in those eight hours, but twenty is not an implausible figure. This is different from what I would assume for an urban taxi driver, but as I am both an urban taxi driver and TNC driver, I can speak from experience on this one. In the same eight hour day, an urban taxi driver averages between twelve and twenty trips. Twenty trips in a day for twenty two working days in the month is what I am assuming for the full-time TNC driver.

First, you deduct Four-Hundred-forty dollars for Uber's "Safe Ride Fee". That leaves you with Three-Thousand-Seven-Hundred-Sixty dollars. Uber requires twenty per-cent of that. This leaves you with Three-Thousand-Eight dollars out of which you must pay expenses. The TNC driver has One-Thousand-One-Hundred-Ninety-Two dollars less than the cab driver from which to pay forty-five fewer dollars in monthly expenses. The TNC driver has Fourteen-Thousand-Three-Hundred-Four fewer dollars than does the cab driver out of which to pay annual expenses that are only Five-Hundred-Forty dollars less than what a cab driver has.

Keep in mind that I am comparing the expenses of an owner-operator cab driver to a TNC driver. Rental cab drivers do have some differences. I could do that comparison, as well, as I have been a rental driver and am still aware of rental rates. I will save that for another post.

To put the annual difference into perspective, the difference between the cab driver's and the TNC driver's annual net figure is only slightly less than my annual mortgage payments.

Still, the figures merit consideration.


----------



## Huberis

Another Uber Driver said:


> Does he still perform? I used to enjoy seeing him. I knew, and know, many people just like the characters in his tunes. I have experienced many things similar to the events about which he sang. I have been to more than a few of the places about which he sang and could see why he sang about them.
> 
> There is an old Steve Goodman tune, *Penny Evans. *John Prine performed it at one place where I saw him. With all due respect to Steve Goodman (RIP), it was the best performance of that tune that I ever have heard. If someone had told me that Goodman had written it for Prine, I would believe him.
> 
> My favourite Steve Goodman tune always was _*Lincoln Park Pirates, *_anyhow. Every time I see an online article about towing companies, I will post a few lyrics from it to the comment section (giving credit, of course, to Mr. Goodman) or post a parody of the lyrics (apologising, of course, to Mr. Goodman). There always is one person who recognises it.
> 
> ...........and this coming from a metalhead who likes old rock'n'roll, too.


He does still perform. I believe He and John Goodman were best of friends. Goodman introduced Prine to Kris Kristofferson and helped him get a recording contract, he also produced Prine. They cowrote Souvenirs. Lincoln Park Pirates is classic Goodman humor. I am not familiar with Peny Evans, I do know Prine plays Goodman's My Old Man. Goodman was tremendous, Orine still talks of him with a lot of emotion.

I saw Prine fall of 2012 and he was tremendous, way better than expected considering his health issues. He did cancel some dates last year due to more health issues, but I believe he is back on the road. He is the man and no doubt his characters are completely engaging. A friend of mine swears Angel From Montgomery is the best song written by a man from a woman's perspective. Hard to argue.


----------



## capable

MrBear said:


> i just did a $9 ride, they lady bragging about how cheap it is to use Uber. She said this trip would have cost her $20 if she took a taxi and then she would have to tip the Taxi driver too. Duh, tip them and nothing to us that drive for nothing! 3 star for this lady ! Thanks Travis !


It's enough to catch an attitude when u think about how cheap the fare is and most riders don't even tip . Sometimes I even feel like turning off the air during rides lol


----------



## capable

mikefromjersey said:


> That's happened to me like 3 times this week alone. My fav was a group of 20 something yuppies I picked up near Hoboken. The girl in front was actually halfway decent and asked the others how much the fare was so she can calculate a tip for me as we were nearing the drop off, that's when the ******bag guy she was with literally screamed at her to put her money away and that that's the best part of uber, that he doesn't need a tip, it's uber not a taxi! Uber means Nooo tipping!!! Then they all had a chuckle, and I died a little more inside....fml


Lol. U should have turned off the ac immediately


----------



## DriverX

Another Uber Driver said:


> Another illustration of the breaking-down of some people's Rocket Science. As a rule, locals on UberX are not profitable. Why? Consider this: you run one trip for eighteen dollars. The net-to-driver on that trip is thirteen dollars-sixty. You run three six dollar trips. Your gross is the same eighteen dollars. The net-to-driver on that same eighteen dollars broken down into three trips is twelve dollars. In the grand scheme of things, one-dollar-sixty may not be that much, but, ironically, it is. To paraphrase the old song from _*Pajama Game*_, "give it to them every hour, forty hours every week, multiply by hundreds of thousands, that's enough for Uber's shareholders to be living like great kings!". Conversely, "take it from me every hour, forty hours every week, that's enough for me to be, sent to poverty!". If the forty hours alone are not enough to convince, segue into the part where the leaders calculate the money over the years.
> 
> The one-dollar-sixty per hour multiplies to sixty-four dollars in forty hours. Eighty hours renders a figure of one-hundred-twenty-eight dollars. That is a new tyre. Run up those miles on your vehicle and see how quickly you will need tyres. What you are giving away on all of those locals in one month, alone, is slightly more than the cost of a whole set of tyres.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> The cab drivers make better money.
> 
> When comparing, you must remember that the cab driver's gross is the equivalent of the TNC driver's net-to-driver. The cab driver pays his expenses out of his gross. The TNC driver pays his expenses out of his net-to-driver. The exception to this is somewhere that the cab driver and company split the meter. Keep in mind that most places do not do a fifty-fifty split; it varies depending on circumstances. In most places that do meter-splits, the cost of gasolene is split, or absorbed by the company. The company pays the costs of maintenance, as a rule. Some companies may add a surcharge to their share of the meter split to cover those things, but, the company is still responsible for seeing that maintenance, insurance and registration are handled. In cases such as that, the companies usually have more control over when and where the driver works and if he must accept this or that call, even if he must chase it. In cases such as that, the drivers are more like employees than contractors. I stray.
> 
> As an owner operator, if, for the purposes of this discussion, I pull a figure from my head for a gross that is twenty-five dollars per hour, we can proceed. The size of the figure really does not matter. I am oversimplifying, here, so that anyone can comprehend my points.
> 
> As an owner-operator, I have certain expenses.
> 
> 1. Car payments (my cab is paid-for, but I am the exception. Financing is the rule for a new car.)
> 
> 2. Insurance
> 
> 3. Maintenance-a new car requires less of it, but there are still things such as oil changes and tyre rotation. In addition, as you run up miles more quickly than usual, things such as tyres and brakes require funds. Further, as mechanical work is expensive, and you are running up miles more quickly, it is not a bad idea to save for the proverbial "rainy day". Thus, when the car shows signs of something's being wrong, you can limp it to the shop and have at least some money to pay, rather than putting it off until you get the money only to have it break down the next day and you must put not only the repair cost on your credit card, but also the tow bill. Further, if you have some money for the repair when it is starting to show signs of need, you have more control over when it goes to the mechanic. Thus, you can pick a time when it is slow or you were going to do something else, anyhow. If you wait until it breaks down, it will do that when there is a major convention in town and (in the case of UberX and Uber Black), Double-Secret-Surge-Pricing is in effect.
> 
> 4. Licences-The cab requires a special licence in addition to the registration, but, if you amortise the cost over twelve months, the figure becomes less significant in comparison to a TNC driver's licencing expenditures. This does not apply, of course, in jursidictions where TNC vehicles must have a special licence (e.g. Houston, Texas and New York City).
> 
> 5. Special taxi equipment-The TNC driver does not have this expenditure. Do keep in mind, though, if I amortise this cost over the service life of the vehicle, the per-month cost becomes less significant when comparing to a TNC driver's monthly expenses.
> 
> I pay these expenses out of a twenty-five dollar per hour gross. I will use a figure of Four-Thousand-Two-Hundred dollars for a monthly gross (based on a forty hour week; four weeks plus two eight hour days). Again, keep in mind, these figures are simply for the purpose of discussion. Actual figures vary.
> 
> As a TNC driver, I have certain expenses.
> 
> 1. Car payments. Agreed that many TNC drivers do not currently have this one, but, if he plans to continue to drive TNC, he will have it. If nothing else, the TNC company will designate his vehicle as superannuated, at some point, thus, forcing him to replace it. If the current vehicle is paid-for, continued use of it in commercial service, running up miles over crummy streets and roads in horrid traffic conditions will require more frequent and expensive repairs. The short version: you can pay the bank, or you can pay the garage. Pick one. If you choose the latter, you may have to pay both, in the end, anyhow.
> 
> 2. Insurance. If you can purchase it, and are doing it properly, you carry full coverage and some kind of insurance that covers TNC work. I can not purchase that insurance where I live, but, funny thing, the full coverage on the cab is slightly less than the full coverage on my TNC vehicle. If I could purchase the proper insurance, the full coverage on the TNC vehicle would be much more.
> 
> 3. Maintenance-See the same category for the taxicab. Keep in mind that a tyre costs the same one-hundred-twenty-dollars whether you put it onto a taxicab, a TNC vehicle or even a private car. Further, apply the points in #1 for the TNC vehicle where appropriate.
> 
> 4. Licences-Unless you live/work in New York City, Houston, Texas or certain other places, the cost for this to the TNC vehicle is limited to the registration fee that the State charges for any vehicle. The cab driver does pay a little more, but if he amortises it over the year, the difference is about ten dollars monthly, here.
> 
> 5. Special equipment-The TNC driver does not need to pay for this. If the cab driver amortises it over the life of the vehicle, the difference, in a poor case scenario, is just over thirty-one dollars monthly.
> 
> In comparison of the expenses of the two, let us state that the difference in cost is that the cab driver pays another forty-five dollars monthly in expenses over the TNC driver.
> 
> Let us consider the TNC driver's income. Using the same twenty-five dollars per hour gross, and, the same forty hour week, multiplied by the same four weeks with the same two days added, we arrive at the same Four-Thousand-Two-Hundred dollar monthly gross. Here is where the difference kicks you in the face:
> 
> Before you can think, even, of paying your expenses, you must pay your TNC. I will use Uber's figures, as I am familiar with them. For an eight hour day, I am assuming twenty trips. In truth, a TNC driver can do up to thirty trips or as few as fifteen in those eight hours, but twenty is not an implausible figure. This is different from what I would assume for an urban taxi driver, but as I am both an urban taxi driver and TNC driver, I can speak from experience on this one. In the same eight hour day, an urban taxi driver averages between twelve and twenty trips. Twenty trips in a day for twenty two working days in the month is what I am assuming for the full-time TNC driver.
> 
> First, you deduct Four-Hundred-forty dollars for Uber's "Safe Ride Fee". That leaves you with Three-Thousand-Seven-Hundred-Sixty dollars. Uber requires twenty per-cent of that. This leaves you with Three-Thousand-Eight dollars out of which you must pay expenses. The TNC driver has One-Thousand-One-Hundred-Ninety-Two dollars less than the cab driver from which to pay forty-five fewer dollars in monthly expenses. The TNC driver has Fourteen-Thousand-Three-Hundred-Four fewer dollars than does the cab driver out of which to pay annual expenses that are only Five-Hundred-Forty dollars less than what a cab driver has.
> 
> Keep in mind that I am comparing the expenses of an owner-operator cab driver to a TNC driver. Rental cab drivers do have some differences. I could do that comparison, as well, as I have been a rental driver and am still aware of rental rates. I will save that for another post.
> 
> To put the annual difference into perspective, the difference between the cab driver's and the TNC driver's annual net figure is only slightly less than my annual mortgage payments.
> 
> Still, the figures merit consideration.


TLDR your copypasta! I don't know any rich cabbies or ridesharers. from what I heard the hourly rate looks comparable and I have less hoops and a massive customer base that's growing so whatever. I'll drive a cab when uber boots me LOL

and I have thought about it, that extra $64 it took you a week of driving $4 fares for I just made in one cherry picked airport run! haha THINK ABOUT IT

nevermind I misread your comment you are agreeing with me that the $6 fares aren't worht it I think.


----------



## Huberis

DriverX said:


> TLDR your copypasta! I don't know any rich cabbies or ridesharers. from what I heard the hourly rate looks comparable and I have less hoops and a massive customer base that's growing so whatever. I'll drive a cab when uber boots me LOL
> 
> and I have thought about it, that extra $64 it took you a week of driving $4 fares for I just made in one cherry picked airport run! haha THINK ABOUT IT
> 
> nevermind I misread your comment you are agreeing with me that the $6 fares aren't worht it I think.


A driver should not need to be put in a position where such calculations are needed. If you do, there are greater structural problems at hand. I wouldn't argue the point being made, the problem isn't anyone given ride or kind of ride, that is a symptom or side effect of bigger issue and shouldn't be lost sight of.


----------



## DriverX

DriverX said:


> TLDR your copypasta! I don't know any rich cabbies or ridesharers. from what I heard the hourly rate looks comparable and I have less hoops and a massive customer base that's growing so whatever. I'll drive a cab when uber boots me LOL





Huberis said:


> A driver should not need to be put in a position where such calculations are needed. If you do, there are greater structural problems at hand. I wouldn't argue the point being made, the problem isn't anyone given ride or kind of ride, that is a symptom or side effect of bigger issue and shouldn't be lost sight of.


Especially with only 15 seconds to decide, thats why anything 10 minutes or more drive time to pick up and I accept and CANCEL immediately. the odds of a better trip closer to me are the same as that one I'm not wasting at least 10 minutes of time, risk and gas driving to. I'd rather sit there for 8 minutes and get a call for one 2 minutes away. I'm no genius, thats just common business sense.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

DriverX said:


> TLDR your *from what I heard* (emphasis mine) the hourly rate looks comparable and I have less hoops and a massive customer base that's growing so whatever.
> 
> and I have thought about it, that extra $64 it took you a week of driving $4 fares for I just made in one cherry picked airport run! haha THINK ABOUT IT
> 
> nevermind I misread your comment you are agreeing with me that the $6 fares aren't worht it I think.


I will do this backwards. Yes, I am agreeing that the minimums are, as a rule (there are exceptions, but I do not want to compel you to read anything that might be too long), not worth it. The short version is that based on two months' worth of running short jobs, you are giving away the price of a set to tyres to Uber's shareholders.

The emphasised words in your post that I quoted are the operative words. If you choose to go on rumour over anything else, you will remain in the proverbial dark. Take some time to edge-uh-mah-kayte yourself and the proverbial truth shall set you free.


----------



## Huberis

DriverX said:


> Especially with only 15 seconds to decide, thats why anything 10 minutes or more drive time to pick up and I accept and CANCEL immediately. the odds of a better trip closer to me are the same as that one I'm not wasting at least 10 minutes of time, risk and gas driving to. I'd rather sit there for 8 minutes and get a call for one 2 minutes away. I'm no genius, thats just common business sense.


Uber is not a common carrier. That is a principle difference between it and taxis. Part of what I was hinting at is that rates should be set high enough and improved dispatch protocol should be initiated that a driver is not placed in a position of needing to micromanage the way he goes about business.

The Uber mantra is that the service is better, more reliable than taxi cabs. I would argue that taxis are more reliable than the stereotype, it is the communication and interface they implement that creates more confusion than necessary.

Currently, thanks to surge pricing and a fleet geared for peak hours, the entitled bar crowd is well positioned to benefit from Uber's model. However, other people, as this thread suggests are bound to be on more of the losing end of the stick. One of the principle differences is that the people who will suffer in terms of service from Uber's shortcomings do not count as much (arguably), they aren't using at peak hours, they are Uber's outliers.

It is another take on an old problem.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Another Uber Driver said:


> Another illustration of the breaking-down of some people's Rocket Science. As a rule, locals on UberX are not profitable. Why? Consider this: you run one trip for eighteen dollars. The net-to-driver on that trip is thirteen dollars-sixty. You run three six dollar trips. Your gross is the same eighteen dollars. The net-to-driver on that same eighteen dollars broken down into three trips is twelve dollars. In the grand scheme of things, one-dollar-sixty may not be that much, but, ironically, it is. To paraphrase the old song from _*Pajama Game*_, "give it to them every hour, forty hours every week, multiply by hundreds of thousands, that's enough for Uber's shareholders to be living like great kings!". Conversely, "take it from me every hour, forty hours every week, that's enough for me to be, sent to poverty!". If the forty hours alone are not enough to convince, segue into the part where the leaders calculate the money over the years.
> 
> The one-dollar-sixty per hour multiplies to sixty-four dollars in forty hours. Eighty hours renders a figure of one-hundred-twenty-eight dollars. That is a new tyre. Run up those miles on your vehicle and see how quickly you will need tyres. What you are giving away on all of those locals in two months, alone, is slightly more than the cost of a whole set of tyres.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> The cab drivers make better money.
> 
> When comparing, you must remember that the cab driver's gross is the equivalent of the TNC driver's net-to-driver. The cab driver pays his expenses out of his gross. The TNC driver pays his expenses out of his net-to-driver. The exception to this is somewhere that the cab driver and company split the meter. Keep in mind that most places do not do a fifty-fifty split; it varies depending on circumstances. In most places that do meter-splits, the cost of gasolene is split, or absorbed by the company. The company pays the costs of maintenance, as a rule. Some companies may add a surcharge to their share of the meter split to cover those things, but, the company is still responsible for seeing that maintenance, insurance and registration are handled. In cases such as that, the companies usually have more control over when and where the driver works and if he must accept this or that call, even if he must chase it. In cases such as that, the drivers are more like employees than contractors. I stray.
> 
> As an owner operator, if, for the purposes of this discussion, I pull a figure from my head for a gross that is twenty-five dollars per hour, we can proceed. The size of the figure really does not matter. I am oversimplifying, here, so that anyone can comprehend my points.
> 
> As an owner-operator, I have certain expenses.
> 
> 1. Car payments (my cab is paid-for, but I am the exception. Financing is the rule for a new car.)
> 
> 2. Insurance
> 
> 3. Maintenance-a new car requires less of it, but there are still things such as oil changes and tyre rotation. In addition, as you run up miles more quickly than usual, things such as tyres and brakes require funds. Further, as mechanical work is expensive, and you are running up miles more quickly, it is not a bad idea to save for the proverbial "rainy day". Thus, when the car shows signs of something's being wrong, you can limp it to the shop and have at least some money to pay, rather than putting it off until you get the money only to have it break down the next day and you must put not only the repair cost on your credit card, but also the tow bill. Further, if you have some money for the repair when it is starting to show signs of need, you have more control over when it goes to the mechanic. Thus, you can pick a time when it is slow or you were going to do something else, anyhow. If you wait until it breaks down, it will do that when there is a major convention in town and (in the case of UberX and Uber Black), Double-Secret-Surge-Pricing is in effect.
> 
> 4. Licences-The cab requires a special licence in addition to the registration, but, if you amortise the cost over twelve months, the figure becomes less significant in comparison to a TNC driver's licencing expenditures. This does not apply, of course, in jursidictions where TNC vehicles must have a special licence (e.g. Houston, Texas and New York City).
> 
> 5. Special taxi equipment-The TNC driver does not have this expenditure. Do keep in mind, though, if I amortise this cost over the service life of the vehicle, the per-month cost becomes less significant when comparing to a TNC driver's monthly expenses.
> 
> I pay these expenses out of a twenty-five dollar per hour gross. I will use a figure of Four-Thousand-Two-Hundred dollars for a monthly gross (based on a forty hour week; four weeks plus two eight hour days). Again, keep in mind, these figures are simply for the purpose of discussion. Actual figures vary.
> 
> As a TNC driver, I have certain expenses.
> 
> 1. Car payments. Agreed that many TNC drivers do not currently have this one, but, if he plans to continue to drive TNC, he will have it. If nothing else, the TNC company will designate his vehicle as superannuated, at some point, thus, forcing him to replace it. If the current vehicle is paid-for, continued use of it in commercial service, running up miles over crummy streets and roads in horrid traffic conditions will require more frequent and expensive repairs. The short version: you can pay the bank, or you can pay the garage. Pick one. If you choose the latter, you may have to pay both, in the end, anyhow.
> 
> 2. Insurance. If you can purchase it, and are doing it properly, you carry full coverage and some kind of insurance that covers TNC work. I can not purchase that insurance where I live, but, funny thing, the full coverage on the cab is slightly less than the full coverage on my TNC vehicle. If I could purchase the proper insurance, the full coverage on the TNC vehicle would be much more.
> 
> 3. Maintenance-See the same category for the taxicab. Keep in mind that a tyre costs the same one-hundred-twenty-dollars whether you put it onto a taxicab, a TNC vehicle or even a private car. Further, apply the points in #1 for the TNC vehicle where appropriate.
> 
> 4. Licences-Unless you live/work in New York City, Houston, Texas or certain other places, the cost for this to the TNC vehicle is limited to the registration fee that the State charges for any vehicle. The cab driver does pay a little more, but if he amortises it over the year, the difference is about ten dollars monthly, here.
> 
> 5. Special equipment-The TNC driver does not need to pay for this. If the cab driver amortises it over the life of the vehicle, the difference, in a poor case scenario, is just over thirty-one dollars monthly.
> 
> In comparison of the expenses of the two, let us state that the difference in cost is that the cab driver pays another forty-five dollars monthly in expenses over the TNC driver.
> 
> Let us consider the TNC driver's income. Using the same twenty-five dollars per hour gross, and, the same forty hour week, multiplied by the same four weeks with the same two days added, we arrive at the same Four-Thousand-Two-Hundred dollar monthly gross. Here is where the difference kicks you in the face:
> 
> Before you can think, even, of paying your expenses, you must pay your TNC. I will use Uber's figures, as I am familiar with them. For an eight hour day, I am assuming twenty trips. In truth, a TNC driver can do up to thirty trips or as few as fifteen in those eight hours, but twenty is not an implausible figure. This is different from what I would assume for an urban taxi driver, but as I am both an urban taxi driver and TNC driver, I can speak from experience on this one. In the same eight hour day, an urban taxi driver averages between twelve and twenty trips. Twenty trips in a day for twenty two working days in the month is what I am assuming for the full-time TNC driver.
> 
> First, you deduct Four-Hundred-forty dollars for Uber's "Safe Ride Fee". That leaves you with Three-Thousand-Seven-Hundred-Sixty dollars. Uber requires twenty per-cent of that. This leaves you with Three-Thousand-Eight dollars out of which you must pay expenses. The TNC driver has One-Thousand-One-Hundred-Ninety-Two dollars less than the cab driver from which to pay forty-five fewer dollars in monthly expenses. The TNC driver has Fourteen-Thousand-Three-Hundred-Four fewer dollars than does the cab driver out of which to pay annual expenses that are only Five-Hundred-Forty dollars less than what a cab driver has.
> 
> Keep in mind that I am comparing the expenses of an owner-operator cab driver to a TNC driver. Rental cab drivers do have some differences. I could do that comparison, as well, as I have been a rental driver and am still aware of rental rates. I will save that for another post.
> 
> To put the annual difference into perspective, the difference between the cab driver's and the TNC driver's annual net figure is only slightly less than my annual mortgage payments.
> 
> Still, the figures merit consideration.


Very few municipalities have cabs or cab companies which work on meter split commission anymore.
95% of urban cabbies who don't own the cab pay a lease. 12 hours, 24, or 24/7.
The split is a recipe for getting ripped off by the driver A.K.A. "The meter is not working, Ill just charge you using the milage counter..."


----------



## DriverX

Huberis said:


> Uber is not a common carrier. That is a principle difference between it and taxis. Part of what I was hinting at is that rates should be set high enough and improved dispatch protocol should be initiated that a driver is not placed in a position of needing to micromanage the way he goes about business.
> 
> The Uber mantra is that the service is better, more reliable than taxi cabs. I would argue that taxis are more reliable than the stereotype, it is the communication and interface they implement that creates more confusion than necessary.
> 
> Currently, thanks to surge pricing and a fleet geared for peak hours, the entitled bar crowd is well positioned to benefit from Uber's model. However, other people, as this thread suggests are bound to be on more of the losing end of the stick. One of the principle differences is that the people who will suffer in terms of service from Uber's shortcomings do not count as much (arguably), they aren't using at peak hours, they are Uber's outliers.
> 
> It is another take on an old problem.


The problem with Ubers biz model is they are trying to take the entire market instead of focusing on the sectors that cabbies can't compete with. Medium to Long trips are where the money is and that's what the cabbies will never be able to compete with because of their higher mile rate.

Uber should be raising the minimum to deter the crappy $5 fares. They could be easily getting a $10 minimum from most of the riders and still be saving them money, they would be training the riders to use Uber for the bigger rides. Why waste our time and gas on $4 let the cabs have those becasue they will be making $10.

Greed will kill uber, but I don't think they care because they know this biz will be gone as soon as google drops robot cars on the planet. Lights out uber your done and if Travis thinks Elon will sell him a fleet of electric cars he must be sniffing gas. If Elon parteners with anyone it'll be google or another actual tech company that brings robot driver software to the table.


----------



## UberTaxPro

hrcabbie said:


> Uber cars out number cabs by a good margin in most localities. I would bet there are just as many questionable cars percentage wise in uber's fleet as the taxi business. From what I read on this uber's fleet is getting worse and cabs are getting better. You guys haven't been doing this long enough, you'll see.


I think your right but Uber has replacement drivers and cars


TwoFiddyMile said:


> Very few municipalities have cabs or cab companies which work on meter split commission anymore.
> 95% of urban cabbies who don't own the cab pay a lease. 12 hours, 24, or 24/7.
> The split is a recipe for getting ripped off by the driver A.K.A. "The meter is not working, Ill just charge you using the milage counter..."


yea I did that split thing once with a cab driver and he came back with 300+ miles on the car and $50 listed on his trip sheet!


----------



## Bnerdy

ImGood2Go said:


> With Uber, you shouldn't be receiving ANY tips - unless they are very insistent. If you're expecting tips, do NOT come to Bloomington, IN. These are college students and not ALL college students are dripping in money! Shame on you if this is your 'mind frame'!


I never ask for anything nor do I expect a tip. I was answering a question. I provide a great experience in a nice , clean car with leather seats, aux cord, multiple charges, and a spacious back seat that people enjoy. I don't ever have to bring up a tip or tell them that it is not included in their fee. People leave money for me in my console because they feel the ride was crazy cheap and even with the tip, it's still cheaper than a taxi. They told me this on more than one occasion. Quite an assumption on my "mind frame", next time just ask me.


----------



## Huberis

DriverX said:


> The problem with Ubers biz model is they are trying to take the entire market instead of focusing on the sectors that cabbies can't compete with. Medium to Long trips are where the money is and that's what the cabbies will never be able to compete with because of their higher mile rate.
> 
> Uber should be raising the minimum to deter the crappy $5 fares. They could be easily getting a $10 minimum from most of the riders and still be saving them money, they would be training the riders to use Uber for the bigger rides. Why waste our time and gas on $4 let the cabs have those becasue they will be making $10.
> 
> Greed will kill uber, but I don't think they care because they know this biz will be gone as soon as google drops robot cars on the planet. Lights out uber your done and if Travis thinks Elon will sell him a fleet of electric cars he must be sniffing gas. If Elon parteners with anyone it'll be google or another actual tech company that brings robot driver software to the table.


When you talk about focusing on a particular length of trip, that isn't a sector.

As a taxi driver, I can tell you, we can in fact compete with UberX on medium to long trips. I should prface that by telling you that the market I drive in is still new for Travis, and I believe they expected to have more cars on the road by now. As a result, UberX rates here are exceptionally high and they then surge from there, they currently cap the surge at 3x which is $6 to start the meter, $5.25/mile, $0.75 min, 13 minimum. That is the max I have seen. They routinely surge for now. Very very quickly, they can be at $18 for what would be $9 if I took them. I had two different pax tell me they were charge $40 and $42 each for similar runs which my meter ran to the tune of about $11.50......

I realize that is the exception and those prices simply will not last. As a taxi driver, I also happen to hear a lot of complaints about it.

My meter is set by permission of the PUC at $2.10/mile. At that rate, I get plenty of long runs. We routinely do trips up to about 230 miles in distance, that being the approximate distance to NYC.

Uber does a bunch of things well, one thing it does is it removes most of the uncertainty from the pax mind as to the status of their car. Idle cars are hired booked, it is a sure thing. Pricing is different.

Pricing is said to be by demand and elastic. It may have more to do with elasticity. You mention some idea of a need to focus on longer trips as if there are some people who simply take longer trips than others and such trips are more lucrative. I will save that discussion for another day. taxi companies are said to be common carriers. We run calls as they come in, to the best of our ability.

I have noticed some things about how Uber operates in my particular market. I realize it may not be this way in most other markets:

-The town is small, I dropped a pin within the downtown in front of a bar ad the surge was 2.5x, quickly placed 3.4 mile away, the surge was 1.2x, placed a couple miles out in a residential area there was no surge. This is one town, the drivers all come from the same pool, it is really one market. I would suggest demand at that point is not being measure. What is being measured is desperation. Uber will take people in to town on the cheap, or in this town for the time being, fairly normal rates, but rake you through the coals to get home. That is not an example of reliability.

Also, if a potential pax places a pin outside of the town of State college, there seems to be little if any consistency as to whether or not Uber will be willing to send a car out to outlying areas. For example, I have heard of a driver on here taking a pax to Bellefonte, a twelve or thirteen mile trip. That would be about $24 for me to run, the Uber driver here mentioned that ride topped out at $90. If those people wanted to get back to State College, there is no guarantee from what I have observed, that they would service the call in that direction. I have seen cars available in State College and at that moment dropped the pin in Bellefonte and Centre hall and been told there were no calls available.

There are a lot of problems with that. The bottom line is that while taxi rates are in fact more than UberX rates in damn near every other town, those super low rates are flat out not sustainable. Their pricing protocols are so twisted........

You mention the profitability of medium and long runs on Uberx, there are many many UberX drivers here who express a desire to avoid longer runs for the simple fact that their base rate is so low. They assume they will get smacked on the un-metered miles home and such a long trip makes them likely to miss a possible surge during the extended period of time required to run the call.

Any length call can be lucrative, they all add up. Some nights are just different from others. Rather than focus on some target sector of clientele who are somehow supposed to require longer rides on average you might want to focus your energy on the following:

- In your market, by the very evidence of your suggestions, your rate/mile is just too damn low. That suggests, the savings any Uber pax in your market saves on a long trip is a false economy. the difference in cost is effectively paid by you the driver whether you realize it or not. Try to avoid framing pax taking short trips as problem pax when their business has been devalued by travis and further devalued by his proclamation that tips are included. If the conditions are right (enough desperate people) and a pax's timing is poor, they can easily pay through the nose for the most simple trip.

-Give up thinking you know what Uber should focus on, particularly if it for the reason that it would benefit you the driver. Do whatever you can to build your autonomy. Given the status quo, that may not even be possible, but that is the direction drivers need to go with this company.

I should give up while I'm ahead, I just got back from driving, I was working on my plaster walls before that and I just can't think straight. If this doesn't read well, just ask me for clarification..... I'm going to bed. Peace.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ImGood2Go said:


> With Uber, you shouldn't be receiving ANY tips - unless they are very insistent. If you're expecting tips, do NOT come to Bloomington, IN. These are college students and not ALL college students are dripping in money! Shame on you if this is your 'mind frame'!


If they can't afford to tip then they should walk, ride a bike or a bus or share a ride with friends.

I don't eat out if I can't afford a tip as well as the meal. This should be no different.
BTW most my pax clearly have more more disposable money than I do and that includes the students.


----------



## secretadmirer

I have no shame with the mind frame of receiving tips. Yes there are some scenarios where a tip isn't going to happen.

"With Uber, you shouldn't be receiving ANY tips" This phrase might be acceptable if the rates were over $3/mile, charge for addition pax, And no matter how poor a college kid might seem to be if the rates are like.; 75/mile she/he should be able to squeeze at least a buck or two in there.


----------



## gmc

MrBear said:


> i just did a $9 ride, they lady bragging about how cheap it is to use Uber. She said this trip would have cost her $20 if she took a taxi and then she would have to tip the Taxi driver too. Duh, tip them and nothing to us that drive for nothing! 3 star for this lady ! Thanks Travis !


Get this guy yesterday from Hoboken into the city (42 & 7) the whole time is bragging about his office in ny the appt in Hoboken how much money he makes how cheap his rent his $3500 for 2 bedroom 
So I asked him " how long have you being using uber ?"
He says since it started 5-6 years ago he used to live in San Francisco 
So asked him " does uber include tips into the fare out there?" He says no but he used to tip all the time until one rider told him he doesn't have to"
What the hell is wrong with you guys telling people not to tip you , not only you just screwed yourself but you ****ed everyone else out there too 
Accept the tip and thank the pax and if they don't offer ask for it in a nice way like " thank for using uber and my services hope everything went well and you had a pleasant ride /trip just a FYI tips are not included into the price but they are appreciated and customary once again thank you and have a wonderful day
Now that is how it's done you will see most people will hand you some cash because you just made them fell guilty 
This one guy I drove gets to the end of the trip and tells me straight out he does not tip uber drivers anymore because uber told him not to
What a joke well you know what happen after that 
I left came back to nj and then reopen the app to see that the whole ride was $28.63 wow $ 13.75 in tolls 2 hours in traffic what a joke so I give this duchebag a 1 star since he is number one after all with all of his money lol


----------



## uberunion

hrcabbie said:


> Stinky cab, well kept personal automobile? All cabs are not the way some of you try to portray them. My cab is far nicer than most uber cars I have seen thank you.


----------



## uberunion

Why are you on an Uber thread stalking drivers if you're cab is so nice?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

^^^^My cab is nice, as well. It is brand new, in fact. I am not stalking anyone. Uber does offer taxis in some of its markets. It offers them here. I use it in my cab. From what I have read, none of the cab drivers on this forum, be they Uber Taxi drivers, be they UberX and Uber Taxi drivers, be they taxi drivers and UberX drivers or be they simply taxi drivers are stalkers.

The cab drivers and the limousine drivers are the professionals. TNC drivers are the dilettantes.


----------



## frndthDuvel

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-...g-talking-about-tips.35198/page-2#post-460905


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

uberunion said:


> Why are you on an Uber thread stalking drivers if you're cab is so nice?


Stalking?
Who stalks?
What's your SS number?
You work out, don't you?
You have a food lion card?
That was a rhetorical question.


----------



## SharedRideTruther

Huberis said:


> Keep your focus on Travis, the pax is pretty much just being what you should expect. By Travis' own measure, you are simply disposable. I would also suggest you think about the way you r relate to the price differential between your 1x rate and a taxi's. At $20 it only sounds like a lot compared to your shit ass rate of $9.
> 
> Travis understands contrast and plays off it at every chance. Don't bite if you don't need to.
> 
> Whatever the taxi rates are, I doubt anyone is getting rich making such a trip. That said, a taxi company is much more closely tied to the costs of the business. Some taxi companies are overburdened with regulatory fees I'd suggest (ex: PA PUC has high fees taxi companies pay).
> 
> I digress......
> 
> Taxi rates are what they are, Uber uses explicit language that tipping is included. It is just a symptom of an unbalanced relationship with "The Creator" God's View Kalanick.
> 
> Why worry about tips when your base rate is so horrible to begin with? Surges are for neurotics.


*Grand Theft Uber (Click to watch)*

A glorious tale of the deceitful folks you 'don't really work for', you I.C. you.

LOL


----------



## Uber-Doober

Huberis said:


> Keep your focus on Travis, the pax is pretty much just being what you should expect. By Travis' own measure, you are simply disposable. I would also suggest you think about the way you r relate to the price differential between your 1x rate and a taxi's. At $20 it only sounds like a lot compared to your shit ass rate of $9.
> 
> Travis understands contrast and plays off it at every chance. Don't bite if you don't need to.
> 
> Whatever the taxi rates are, I doubt anyone is getting rich making such a trip. That said, a taxi company is much more closely tied to the costs of the business. Some taxi companies are overburdened with regulatory fees I'd suggest (ex: PA PUC has high fees taxi companies pay).
> 
> I digress......
> 
> Taxi rates are what they are, Uber uses explicit language that tipping is included. It is just a symptom of an unbalanced relationship with "The Creator" God's View Kalanick.
> 
> Why worry about tips when your base rate is so horrible to begin with? Surges are for neurotics.


^^^
Yeah, but just one thing...
If I ever have the occasion to use Uber, one thing that I'm going to do is to ask where they came from to pick me up and do a fast calculation in my head. 
I don't know what Uber would charge to take me from lets say, my house to the DMV which is about 25 bux or from my house to the dealer to pick up my car which the last time was just over 28 bux, but with a $9.00 ride the passenger should be smart enough to realize that it's worth at LEAST 3 or 4 bux. 
Equate that with having to take a bus from my house to the dealer which involves four busses at $2.00 per bus and comes out to $8.00 or buy a day pass for $5.00. 
See what I mean? 
I took a bus out to the dealer once and the 20 minute car ride took me an hour and 45 minutes. 
Now tell me that that's not worth a 3 or 4 buck tip for the Uber driver.

I'm SO glad that I got involved with this site because it's taught me a shitload about fares, net profits, and the BS that the driver goes through with Uber just to make enough to stop off at the 7-11 and buy a lousy tuna sandwich for lunch... or lost time during a shift just cleaning up the puke from some lowlife passenger without the courtesy to say that she/he is getting ready to hurl with enough warning to pull over and open the damned door to stick their head out.


----------



## DriverX

Just had a $4.67 fare and no tip. 1*

It wasn't profitable but at least it was satisfying.


----------

